# October Photo Challenge



## marjrc

Thanks to everyone who participates in these monthly challenges! Everyone seems to enjoy viewing the photos, browsing the threads and getting to know a little more about other members and their Havanese.

Fall is upon us and for many, myself included, it can be the best season of the year. It's cool, but not too cold, the skies are a blue that you don't see any other time of year and you can enjoy working and playing outdoors without feeling exhausted from the heat and humidity. Lovely !

The challenge this month, will be for you to find opportunities to photograph your Hav(s) in a way that celebrates the autumn season. October means harvest time for some, it means closing things up, such as gardens, pools and summer homes for others, and October also means that we can get those heavier sweaters and blankets out from storage. We might start baking more, preserving or preparing for the more tranquil winter months ahead.

*What do you do that is particular to this time of year? Do you pick apples or go hunting for that perfect pumpkin? Do you shop at bake sales and craft shows and get together with friends for some heart-warming stew and apple pies? Do you make wine this time of year? Is this when you travel and visit family or take your vacation? Do you celebrate a special occasion in October?

How can you show us, through your photographs with your Havanese, what October means to you? *

This month, celebrate the beginning of a new cycle your part of the world is preparing for, and show everyone YOUR true colors of Fall.
*
Please post your photos in this thread and we'll try to stay on track with our comments centered around this topic.  Also, please DO NOT POST HALLOWEEN photos in this thread! There is a separate thread just for showing off your Havs' costumes and it will be easiest for all members to only have to browse through one Halloween thread. Thank you! *

*EDITED to explain:* *In case some of you are wondering about the Halloween pics with your Havs, what I meant was that if your Hav is in costume for Halloween, please post those pics, in that thread "Halloween Costume" at: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1734&highlight=halloween+costume The reason is, that it's too easy to get your Havs' pic in costume and I wanted this month to be a challenge. hehehe  You are more than welcome to post pics of Halloween decorations, parties, etc.... with your Hav as I realize that October definitely means Halloween for so many of us. Just use your imagination and try to show us in more creative ways what October is for you.*


----------



## Lina

YAY! New challenge! I love October... it's one of my all-time favorite months. 

I hope I'm not boring everyone with my pictures, I feel like I've posted too many in the last month or so. :redface: Sorry if I'm overdoing it, and :hail: to all of the people here who take much better pictures than me.

I took these pictures yesterday, but it's what I like to do in the fall: Go to Central Park. So, here's a warm (70 degrees) fall day in Central Park.


----------



## Julie

Lina--
You silly!There is no such thing as too many pictures!Keep them coming---the more the merrier you make us!:dance:
It is still pretty green there in Central Park--but I see the start of leaves falling around Kubrick!Bet he likes to "get 'em" :beckyor will)
My guy tries to bite them and they get stuck to his face!He is a goof ball!


----------



## anneks

Kubrick looks so cute there at the park. I am totally Jealous of him....I love New York and the Park! I love how the sun shows off all the colors in his coat.


----------



## ama0722

Awwww to the thought of Kubrick getting to take his walks in Central Park!

Marj-This is going to be a challenge to me! There is no signs of fall coming in LA! Growing up in Michigan, they have amazing leaf changes and I think that is one thing I am going to miss! I am going to have to look for fall decorations around the palm trees to have Dora get her photo taken at!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> Awwww to the thought of Kubrick getting to take his walks in Central Park!
> 
> Marj-This is going to be a challenge to me! There is no signs of fall coming in LA! Growing up in Michigan, they have amazing leaf changes and I think that is one thing I am going to miss! I am going to have to look for fall decorations around the palm trees to have Dora get her photo taken at!
> 
> Amanda


I agree Amanda--back to school was the main sign of Fall coming in SF
Sally


----------



## Laurief

The biggest sign of fall here, is the leaves & the process of getting the lawn and gardens cleaned out, protected for the winter, moving shrubs etc etc etc.. It takes us a few weekends to do it and here are some of our fall jobs, which the dogs joined in on. Please dont look at me as I had been in the dirt transplanting plants all day & an REALLY skeevy!!! Does everyone remember getting ride from Daddy on this thing??


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pics Laurie! I wish we had some FALL down here in Tx.!! Our leaves are usually still turning colors into early Dec. That ride looks like fun.....my Dad never took me for a ride on one. Hey, the State Fair of Texas just opened for 3 weeks....now that reminds me of fall. Not sure they will allow pets there though. I'll have to come up with something else!


----------



## Laurief

They might let you bring your dog!~ Isnt a fair like that full of animals already?


----------



## Paige

Laurie, they are just adorable. Love the pictures, thanks for sharing

Lina, Kubrick is as cute as ever.


----------



## dboudreau

Looks like lots of fun for everyone Laurie.

I went to Central Park for the first time last November, I was amazed on the number of well behaved dogs. Great place to walk. I never get sick of pictures keep them coming.


----------



## marjrc

Lina, that is so neat that you can walk through Central Park and enjoy the falling leaves and colors. Great shots of Kubrick!! NO - by no means are there TOO many pics! Are you kidding? We live for pics!! lol

OMG, Laurie, the 3 Musketeers are SOOOOOOOO SWEET! I could eat them right up!! They are such beautiful Havs, Laurie. What on Earth does "skeevy" mean?? LOL I can guess, but where does that term come from?

I realize not every member has a typical "fall" like many easterners from Canada or from the U.S., so please don't feel you can't take part in the challenge! What about celebrations that you do in your part of the world, be it the Netherlands, Australia or Europe?

Here's a link that shows some *October Holidays and observances*: http://butlerwebs.com/holidays/october.htm

Did anyone know that today, Oct. 1st, is "Vegetarian Day"?? or that the 12th is "World Egg Day" ? LOL 
This is a cool site! I'm sure it will inspire many of you to come up with some pics with your Havs that have nothing to do with falling leaves or putting the garden to bed for the winter so please don't worry about what the climate is where you live.

O.k........... let the challenge begin! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Laurie--
:whoo::kiss:There's a lady after my heart!:kiss::whoo:

This is what I do too!I love working in the yard/flowers---I don't get rides,unless I'm at my Mom's(she has the rider/lawn cart)but I used to get them!When I was little--I used to get these in a VERY big way---on the tractor/wagon with my Dad.....:kiss:

You look great--and your pups are real cuties in the wagon!:becky:


----------



## Laurief

ound: ound: I suspect skeevy is one of our families made up words - means "I look like crap!!! 

THE 8TH OF OCT - COLUMBUS DAY

16TH NATL. BOSS DAY 

24TH - UNITED NATIONS DAY


----------



## Sissygirl

ama0722 said:


> Awwww to the thought of Kubrick getting to take his walks in Central Park!
> 
> Amanda


I thought the same thing "Central Park" how fun!

and Laurie Oh My Gosh! Those little ones are just adorable in the wagon - what fun!


----------



## Sissygirl

marjrc said:


> Lina, that is so neat that you can walk through Central Park and enjoy the falling leaves and colors. Great shots of Kubrick!! NO - by no means are there TOO many pics! Are you kidding? We live for pics!! lol
> 
> OMG, Laurie, the 3 Musketeers are SOOOOOOOO SWEET! I could eat them right up!! They are such beautiful Havs, Laurie. What on Earth does "skeevy" mean?? LOL I can guess, but where does that term come from?
> 
> I realize not every member has a typical "fall" like many easterners from Canada or from the U.S., so please don't feel you can't take part in the challenge! What about celebrations that you do in your part of the world, be it the Netherlands, Australia or Europe?
> 
> Here's a link that shows some *October Holidays and observances*: http://butlerwebs.com/holidays/october.htm
> 
> Did anyone know that today, Oct. 1st, is "Vegetarian Day"?? or that the 12th is "World Egg Day" ?  LOL
> This is a cool site! I'm sure it will inspire many of you to come up with some pics with your Havs that have nothing to do with falling leaves or putting the garden to bed for the winter so please don't worry about what the climate is where you live.
> 
> O.k........... let the challenge begin! :biggrin1:


Thanks for the links, Marj

My birthday is in October and it is an exciting month. Always fun things to do.


----------



## marjrc

Hey Marie! My b'day is the 4th! We are 5 family members that have b'days in October so it's a fun month usually.


----------



## Sissygirl

Hey Marj,

How fun!
My mother's birthday is the 4th. Mine is the 15th.


----------



## Sissygirl

Laurie,

I just looked at your pics again! You are so lucky to have 3!!!! 

So much love - I bet there is never a dull moment at your house!

They are so sweet!

Lucky you! My DH tells me Sissy wouldn't like a brother/sister.


----------



## Lina

Laurie, I love those shots of your three! I want a ride too! Oh, yeah, and so does Kubrick, LOL.

Thanks everyone, I LOVE Central Park too! I only live 4 blocks (long ones) away from it, so it's a nice 15 minute walk there... we did tire Kubrick out but he absolutely loved it. We'll be going back every weekend for sure and I'll see if I can get any better shots later. You guys are going to regret letting me take as many pictures as I want to. :laugh: If I get a digital SLR camera for Christmas (it's on my list!) then maybe I'll get better shots for the challenges.


----------



## Lina

Marie, I'm sure that Sissy would love a brother or sister... your DH might be the one that doesn't love the thought of another son or daughter. LOL.


----------



## Sissygirl

Lina,

You are probably right - DH likes things calm....

But, Sissy is really close to me and might be the jealous and hurt.
She didn't like it too much when we kept my daughter's beagles.


----------



## Laurief

Marie, DH doesnt know what you are missing out on!! First of all, my Lily was happy to have a sister, she then had a companion whenever we were not around. Someone to snuggle with, and to play with. when we got Logan this year, both girls welcomed him with open arms and they all get along great. It is funny cause Logan is still such a "puppy" and can drive the girls nuts, so once one of them is done & annoyed, he moves to the other to play. It is a great thing to have more than one - I get 3x the love and kisses too!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I just *love* Kubrick's colors! It will be so interesting to watch all the changes in his coat. And Laurie, your 3 dolls are adorable! There must never be a dull moment with those three around.


----------



## Sissygirl

Laurie,

I have always wondered this - so I am going to ask now.

Which one is which?

Are their names the way the picture is took?


----------



## Laurief

Thanks for asking - Lily is my 4 year old princess and she is the white girl.
Lexi is my 3 year old (tomorrow) angel who is the black & white.
and My nutty/ crazy/ lover boy Logan is the black and tan who turns 1 at the end of October. I guess is really hard to know who is who. 
And you are right - there is NEVER a dull moment in my house between kids, our business, the 3 dogs, the rabbit and the ferret!!! We are a crazy group! Of all the animals I have had in my lifetime - NOTHING has ever compared to the love I feel for these three guys! And I know my husband feels the same! Sometimes I say to him, what would we ever talk about if we didnt have the pups!! I can promise you that your husband would fall in love with another, just like he did with Sissy!!
Laurie


----------



## Sissygirl

Laurie,

Thanks - I thought it might be that way - especially Lily.

They are precious!


----------



## Missy

Look at city dog Kubric in central park!!! he is so cute. Laurie, the three "L's" once again stole my heart. It is amazing that Lily and Jasper could be twins seperated at birth-- they have the same expressions and delicate mannerisms. 

I absolutley love the last shot of DH taking them for a ride. My DH and I would have nothing to talk about if it weren't for the furbabies.


----------



## marjrc

I took Ricky and Sammy for a walk this morning and while we were stopped in the center of our crescent, before coming into the house, I snapped some pics. 

There are much better colors elsewhere, but this is right in front of my house, so very convenient!


----------



## Lina

What gorgeous colors, Marj! I LOVE the look in Sammy's face. Great shots. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

some more....... Click on them for a better view, if you like.


----------



## Julie

Oh Marj--They are so cute!Ricky and Sammy look like they are enjoying the early fall day!Do they like to chase leaves too?


----------



## Lina

Ok, you posted more and now I'm even more in love with your boys! That last one of Ricky is just too cute for words.

And it looks like they both want that leaf really really bad! LOL.


----------



## Missy

Oh Marj, they are so cute. The first shot in the post just above looks like sammy and ricky are one two-headed-Hav. LOL sooooo cutttteeee


----------



## Thumper

PETER PETER PUMPKIN EATER!!!!!!!!

SO...a few days ago, I'm upstairs getting dressed and I notice my sidekick is nowhere to be found! She's INTO something, I can *feel* it. I come downstairs and she has pulled my daughter's pumpkin off the fireplace mantle and is eating it! LOL, Atleast she has the sense to not eat the skin with the sticker face on it. SO...I did cut some pumpkin skin OFF for her and washed it off real good and let her have at it AGAIN, since it was already ruined. lol, who KNEW that NO PUMPKIN IS SAFE IN THIS HOUSE? ound: 

I have offered her canned pumpkin and she doesn't particularly like it, but boy does she love the fresh stuff!

Oh, and her stools have been okay, suprisingly! I was worried she might have gotten plugged. lol Just incase anyone is wondering 

Enjoy!

Kara

PS. I apologize for the bad pictures, my camera seems to be acting up again and the flash isn't working!


----------



## Thumper

And here's to the first day of Fall!

The leaves havent' started falling and changing here in Virginia Beach, YET.

But Gucci decided this morning that a great way TO kick off OCTOBER, was to grab a stick and chew on it.

So.....laying in the lawn and chewing a stick is what October days are FOR!  

Hopefully, by the end of the month...we'll have some more colorful Fall pictures to share. Until then, a stick it is!

Kara


----------



## Suuske747

That pumpkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































Gucci a real







hahahaha


----------



## irnfit

Gucci looks so pretty chewing on that stick. I would have loved a face shot of her with that pumpkin.

Marj, the boys look great! Our babies are all getting so big.


----------



## Thumper

Thanks! I wish I did get a face shot of the pumpkin' eatin'. lol She dug her mouth right INTO it. ound: 

I love all the pictures SO far! I am jealous of the fall leaves everywhere but here!

Also, since Guccho is an only-fur-baby, she has to settle for a stick instead of roughplay! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit

Kara, we don't have fall leaves, yet. It has been in the 70's since last week, just a beautiful Indian Summer. Before long, we'll be







.


----------



## Laurief

Yea, our fall leaves are not down yet either, we had a very mild Sept. but I am sure in a few weeks we will be blowing, mulching, hauling etc. I am going to try to get pics of the guys in the leaf piles, they LOVE leaf piles!! Ricky & Sammy look so content rolling in those leaves.
And Kara, I bet you didnt post a pic of her face cause none of us has ever seen her dirty!! You didnt want to sully her reputation!! Last year I thought it was just the squirrels eating my pumpkins, I guess I better make sure it isnt the pups.


----------



## kgiese

Thumperlove said:


> And here's to the first day of Fall!
> 
> The leaves havent' started falling and changing here in Virginia Beach, YET.
> 
> But Gucci decided this morning that a great way TO kick off OCTOBER, was to grab a stick and chew on it.
> 
> So.....laying in the lawn and chewing a stick is what October days are FOR!
> 
> Hopefully, by the end of the month...we'll have some more colorful Fall pictures to share. Until then, a stick it is!
> 
> Kara


Gucci is so white. I guess Pumpkin doesn't stain hair. I was expecting to see her with yellow all around her mouth. Ha! Ha!

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## lfung5

Wow, you guys don't miss a beat! It's only Oct. 1 and look at all the great pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

Marj, your boys look very happy and like they are having a very good time.
What a good mom you are to take them walking - two of them - is it hard to walk two?

Kara,

Gucci is hilarious with that pumpkin! I bet you couldn't believe your eyes to see her with that....

But of course, Gucci girl is all pristine white right afterwards - she looks so fluffy white in the outside pics. Gorgeous!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures of Gucci Girl Kara!I'm really surprised she would eat a pumpkin.I had no idea!Maybe she is hinting---Mom,could you make me a pumpkin pie?With whip creme on top?:laugh:
She is very pretty laying out in the grass chewing her stick!Gorgeous white--you do a superb job with her coat Kara---:clap2:


----------



## Lina

LOL! I can't believe that Gucci got into a pumpkin! I love those pictures... what a troublemaker she is.


----------



## Sissygirl

Marj,

I went back and looked at your pics again. The second to last pic - the little one is trying to get the leaf - he is really playing with the leaves.
so cute! HAVING A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh NO! The pumpkin eating didnt' happen today! lol, it happened, ehh..Friday night, Saturday morning. She got a bath yesterday! lol

She DOES get dirty, I promise! I just dont' let her 'stay' dirty. ound: I guess I will have to post a "dirty dog" picture so you guys know that she is a REAL dog and not a stuff toy from Ebay I keep posing! LMAO!

I actually DO have a picture of her after she ate the pumpkin, but she didnt' get that dirty. lol....here it is (I took this picture about 5-10 minutes after the pumpkin pic!):

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

*Jillee's First Pumpkin!!!*

Here is a picture my husband and I took today. We decided to grow our own pumpkin. She was not too sure when I was having her stand on it. This is my favorite time of year. We are having a Fall Party in a couple of weeks and we are going to feel our garden up with pumpkin's so that the kids can paint them!!!! I hope you all enjoy the picture!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Gucci must have a force field around her that keeps the dirt away. :biggrin1: When we go for a walk, my two pick up every leaf, stick, piece of paper on the ground. I am constantly pulling things off them.

Jillee is a doll. Love the pumpkin. One night I stayed up real late to watch a documentary on people who grow those giant pumpkins. I don't know who was crazier, me or the pumpkin growers. It was interesting though.


----------



## Lina

I love that picture of Jillee and the pumpkin! That's a really big pumpkin! Congrats on growing it! 

And Kara, I really do think that Gucci is a stuffed dog from eBay... how in the world is she THAT clean after eating a pumpkin?! She looks as well groomed as ever... you are teasing us, aren't you? :croc:


----------



## ama0722

I love the pumpkin pictures! Especially Gucci making her own pie! Yikes to what Kara might have to clean up the next day!

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep

*Standing on Pumpkin!!!*

Here is Silly Jillee standing on the pumpkin...not too sure about it. The other picture is Jillee and her Daddy!!!! He really loves her!!!!


----------



## Lina

That picture of Jillee with her daddy is SO CUTE! You can really tell that he adores her and she adores him.

She looks great on top of that pumpkin... even if she is unsure of herself.


----------



## Thumper

That is a great picture! Nice pumpkin!  She looks so great with Daddy, too!

I can't wait til' we get our "big" pumpkin. My husband always goes all over town searching for the "biggest" one...family tradition and all. I hope Gucci doesn't eat it! haha. Now, that would be a SIGHT! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut

Love the pumpkin pics! Kara, maybe we should get Gucci & Valentino together! Seems they both like to chew up things they're not supposed to! Maybe not....I just got a visual of how destructive that little team might be!:jaw:


----------



## casperkeep

*One more pumpkin picture of Jillee*

Here is another picture of Jillee and her Daddy!!!! It is so cute to see them together. It really melts my heart!!!! I am so glad that my husbands loves dogs just as much as I do. I do not know what I would do without them!!!!(and my husband) He really is good to me!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

I only have one husband!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> Love the pumpkin pics! Kara, maybe we should get Gucci & Valentino together! Seems they both like to chew up things they're not supposed to! Maybe not....I just got a visual of how destructive that little team might be!:jaw:


Oh MY! That might be "double trouble"... ound: lil' devils.
I guess my cooking must not be THAT great if she has to go eat the kiddie's pumpkins!! lol:suspicious: haha. Maybe I'll take her to pose...or Eat a scarecrow next! ound:

I am not really looking forward to the leaves, I have a feeling that they will be sticking to her hiney fur.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Jillee and her pumpkin pictures are sooooo cute! Daddy looks like he loves her a little bit.


Kara, I can't believe Gucci didn't have the pumpkin all over her. She's a neat eater, too? 

Her coat looks really good!


----------



## casperkeep

I think Kara's dog is one lucky pup!!!!! If I would cook home made meals for Jillee my husband would be really mad. I am not the cook in the family he is!!!


----------



## Leeann

Wow what a great start for the first day of Oct. already 7 pages.. and I'm still trying to figure out what I am going to do this month.
Great job everyone I loved All the pictures.


----------



## mintchip

WOW October 1st and I'm already late. You guys are just to fast. Here is Oliver with a few friends-


----------



## Lina

Oliver looks way too happy to be standing in front of all those monsters! LOL. I love Halloween and I guess Oliver does too!


----------



## Sissygirl

I love Oliver!

He always has so much light and happiness in his face!

What a guy!


----------



## mintchip

Thank you!


----------



## Missy

Great pictures everyone-- Jillee is just adorable with her pumpkin and her daddy. (I love manlymen with little dogs.) I agree, Oliver is just full of sunshine. 

But Gucci, oh my my, Gucci girl! you are truly a character! so Kara, my assignment for you tonight- in my push for you to make money on your ingenuity- is to write a children's book about Gucci girl. she is a natural. it could be a franchise. Gucci's Halloween (or Gucci's first pumpkin) Gucci's Vacation. Gucci grows up.... the idea's are endless.


----------



## TnTWalter

Great pics everyone!!! I'm hoping to have some in a few days.....
took Winston on a walk before sunrise and he was TERRIFIED of leaves on a sidewalk [crunch...crunch...crunch] tried to climb up me. LOL. Today, he was running around our yard eating them. :biggrin1: Silly dog.

Jillee and Gucci are so girly, well except when Gucci was going cujo on that pumpkin! and Oliver is the happiest hav I swear! LOL. Is Kubrick part brown bear? Wow what gorgeous coloring! Laurie...we see you! Great pics. Marj...is he smelling the leaf? LOL.

Jillee and Meg are coming Wednesday!! :whoo:I'm hoping Beth and Otis [across street] are home that day. I'll try to get fall pics of the three of them.

Otis hasn't had any seizures since being adopted :biggrin1: , has lost a couple pounds and really has gotten even cuter [if it's possible].

He and Winston always look longingly at the other's house when they are out front...we're still working on them not running across the street when they see each other. Oh and they love to poop in each other's yards. It's their present for the other to discover. Gross but true and funny.


----------



## Missy

winston and otis are true best friend!!!! great about him having no seizures!!!


----------



## Julie

Meg-
Jillee is as cute as can be with her pumpkin!What a fun thing to do--grow your own.I saw that documentary on tv Michelle also about growing big,big,huge pumpkins!Did you watch it Meg?It is really nice to see you and your husband.He looks like he just adores Jillee as much as you do.That is so cool!Maybe you could clone your husband---I could trade mine in!:laugh:


----------



## Julie

Love the pix with Oliver and the monsters for Halloween!What a happy guy he is--always a "smile" on his face!

Keep posting pictures everyone!This is just GREAT!:whoo::becky::whoo:


----------



## Amy R.

Oh gosh, I 've just gotten back from Tahoe, and was offline, and have missed SO much!! 

Love ALL these autumn-themed pix. Good heavens, Kara, I cannot believe that sweet little Gucci ate that pumpkin---that is incredible! Maybe she was a goblin in a former life???? It must have something nutritious in it that she was really craving. 

Love Vicki's avatar---yay!


----------



## Paige

Love all the pictures guys, get them comming. Jillee, is so cute with the pumpkin.

Kara, feed poor Gucci, she is like the homeless, having to find food on her ownound: 

I love Oliver with his monster friends, but then again, Oliver is always a cutie.

Marj, Ricky and Sammy are such handsome boys, you are doing a great job on Ricky's puppy cut. 

Laurie, I love your three in the wagon, My guys want a ride too.


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> Great pictures everyone-- Jillee is just adorable with her pumpkin and her daddy. (I love manlymen with little dogs.) I agree, Oliver is just full of sunshine.
> 
> But Gucci, oh my my, Gucci girl! you are truly a character! so Kara, my assignment for you tonight- in my push for you to make money on your ingenuity- is to write a children's book about Gucci girl. she is a natural. it could be a franchise. Gucci's Halloween (or Gucci's first pumpkin) Gucci's Vacation. Gucci grows up.... the idea's are endless.


Missy! I just love you! You are full of such great ideas  You should quit giving ME all the money making ideas and rake in some bucks! lol, The book idea is great!

Julie....you are too cute for words!

Jilee is a girly girl too! And Winston is getting cuter and cuter! Laurie, Gucci is not deprived in any way! lol, I have offered her canned pumpkin several times, but I guess its not the same, ehh?

Great picture of Oliver!

Amy, maybe she is a goblin...underneath all that DIVAness! 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

My husband really does love her but this morning I know he was pretty mad at her. She is sleeping in bed with us and I guess she got up in the middle of the night and pooped then when he got up this morning to let them out she would not get out of bed. So when he came in he found a pee mess and a poop mess. He came in and told me what My dog did this morning. I guess it is back to the crate tonight....I hope we can get some sleep. But why is she my dog when she does something wrong????????


----------



## casperkeep

All these Fall pictures are sooo cute....Kara is it alright for them to eat the pumpkin like Gucci did? Just wondering. I am soo excited for tommorow to have a play date with Jillee's brother and Otis!!! We will have lots of pictures for sure!!!!


----------



## Thumper

Oh no!  Sorry about the accident. They do happen! Yes, I know the feeling...my husband calls her "my" dog when she gets into mischief! lol That's ok..she's MY dog all the time 

You can tell how much he loves Jillee in the pictures! 

He'll forgive her real soon.

Pumpkin is alright! I wouldn't feed alot, some people feed it to dogs to firm up their stools. Gucci sure loved it! And it didn't effect her bowels, thankfully!

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

The sad part is I think I heard her wine but not too sure. Well, we will have to see how the crate goes tonight. He should have just picked her up this morning to take her oh well it is over and done with. I just hate it because I feel like she is doing great then she has an accident. We still love her to pieces!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Sorry*

I know this is not a Fall picture.....but after the accident last night I thought that this was a cute picture. Who could me mad at this cutie patootie!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Poor baby - hopefully you wont see any more of those accidents! Not a nice way to wake up!
Well my dogs are MY dogs when they do something bad.
buy my kids are My DH's kids when they do something bad, so its a tradeoff!


----------



## Sissygirl

That is a precious picture of Jillee!

She looks innocent to me - maybe someone else did it!!!!


----------



## casperkeep

You know we have two other dogs???????


----------



## marjrc

I just edited my original post in this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=50090&postcount=1 I wanted to clarify something that some of you may be wondering about. 

Kara, how could I have forgotten to comment on Gucci's pumpkin eating binge?! What a girl! Love the pics of her in action. lol She looks gorgeous in that one, sitting on the patio. Beautiful!

Megan, I love those pics of Jillee!!! She's just soooo cute! I think the one of her standing on the pumpkin should be submitted to our calendar nominees thread. Very good shot!

Love the pic of Oliver witht he monsters. He doesn't look scared one bit!! Adorable. 

Thanks Paige, but in real life, Ricky's new cut is a bit choppy and quite short. My kids are saying he isn't as cute as before, but I love it! We can see that he isn't overweight at all (at 15.5 lbs), but is just long and tall.


----------



## Beamer

Megan,
I also have been flip flopping on letting our Beamer sleep in bed with us... He does not have any potty issues, he just moves around to much! And I'm scared he will fall off the bed... its pretty high! He was in bed with us last night, but then during the night he climbed on my head and went back to sleep!?!? i was like what the hell!?!? lol... so i put him in his crate for the rest of the night with no complaints.. he only complains when he is awake and ready to play, if he is really tired, he could care less..

Ryan


----------



## irnfit

Marj, do you really think it is not a challenge to get them in their costumes? ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is my reason to celebrate Fall~ Meet 4 day old Heidi~!

She was born last Friday to my Emmy (CH LilPawz The Emmy Goes to MopTop CHIC#38918) and Sparky (CH LilPawz El Destello AKC#TR47136002, fully health tested but won't get his CHIC# until he is 2 years old)
She is a singleton puppy that we get to love and spoil~ isn't she cute!


----------



## Julie

Katie--
oohhhhhhhhh.......what a sweet reason to love October!I'd like to love October like that too!:hint::hint:
How precious.........


----------



## Doggie Nut

I'm drooling here! Beautiful baby! Enjoy!:baby:


----------



## ama0722

I would love to love fall that way also! Does she have similar coloring to Emmy as a puppy?

Amanda


----------



## Lina

What a gorgeous baby! I love the pumpkin in the background! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Paige

She gorgeous, what color do you think she will be. She looks to be the same color as the pumpkins.


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh - what a beautiful baby


----------



## Missy

Oh Katy, happy October to you!!! Heidi is just so cute. singletons looks so peaceful. hmmm puppyitis hit big time with this picture....


----------



## irnfit

Katie, she is absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait for updates to see what happens with her colors.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Heidi is simular to the way Emmy was colored as a baby~ Emmy is considered a sable irish pied. Although now all her sable is silver.
Here is a pic of Emmy as a baby~ and one of her just last week.


----------



## Amy R.

Katie, what a Halloween-themed darling baby pic! She is too too sweet!


----------



## Amy R.

*~~DREAMING OF TRICK OR TREATING~~*

Here's Biscuit in his Halloween garland, all tuckered out after chasing leaves in the yard on a windy autumn day. . .


----------



## Leeann

Katie what a great way to celebrate Oct. she is adorable.


----------



## Julie

Wow Katie!That is hard to believe that the puppy is even the same dog!(Emmy).That is a HUGE change.....she has a neat color now though.....:biggrin1:

Cute autumn pix of Biscuit!I like your new avatar and signature pix too with the wind blowing in Biscuits face!


----------



## lfung5

Emmy has a VERY pretty face.


----------



## Lina

I already commented on another thread, but I love those pictures of Biscuit with his garland! What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## Missy

puppyitis! thanks Katy. Emmy is beautiful and if Heidi follows in her footsteps she will be too. Emmy looks like what I had hoped Jasper would turn but he was a lighter sable as a puppy and now that he is mostly white we wouldn't trade him for the world.

Amy Biscuit is so serene in his halloween garland. Very handsome boy.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Biscuit is so cute and looks good enough to take a "love bite" out of......in a good way of course!


----------



## Amy R.

Y'all are SO kind with your compliments that Biscuit is blushing! Thank you :grouphug: 

I'm trying to grow out his coat, and he just got back from the groomer's, so I decided to snap away with the camera---so much more fun than actually WORKING, right? Another Havanese excuse . . . .


----------



## Sissygirl

Katie,

Heidi is adorable. Did she have any siblings?


Amy,

Biscuit is just the sweetest little guy! I love seeing pictures of him.
Great pics!


----------



## Amy R.

Here's another shot of Biscuit in the Halloween garland. I bought it at our new local pet store. They have a lot of fun and tempting things! It has tiny spiders all over it--maybe you can see them better in this close-up. I love the garland and he doesn't mind wearing it, unlike the costume, in which he freezes and refuses to move, LOL .


----------



## irnfit

What a great shot. He looks very handsome. Love the garland around his neck.


----------



## Paige

Love the pictures of Biscuit, he so cute.


----------



## Cheryl

Katie--Congratulations on Heidi--your October celebration. She is darling!!!


----------



## marjrc

Katie, all I can say is "aaaaawwwwwwwwwww" ! How sweet is that?? What a darling. Emma has changed A LOT ! I'd never think that was the same dog. I mean, isn't that just amazing? Emma is very pretty! I love the silver and she has a beautiful, friendly face. 

Biscuit is adorable in that garland, Amy!! Too cute! I clicked on the photo to see a larger version of it, and you can really spot the icky spiders. lol Great idea though - instead of a whole costume. 

O.k., Michele, I KNOW it can be a challenge getting a costume ON the dog! I admit it. LOL


----------



## Amy R.

Gosh, Marj, I had no idea you could click on the pix to enlarge them. Jeez. The things I learn on this forum every single day ! Thanks!


----------



## Julie

Thought you all might get a kick out of this---
This is just outside of my town---I had to sneak:spy: and quickly get a picture.Quincy was along and missed his photo opt---why?BIG BIG farm dog!YIKES!hoto::bolt::becky:


----------



## Thumper

Julie, that is DARNED FUNNY!!!!!!!!! ound: I see you are not the ONLY one in town with a big sense of humor! LOL

Amy, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pictures of Biscuit and your new Avatar! He gets cuter every picture!!

Kara


----------



## juliav

Wonderful pictures everyone! 
All the doggies look so very cute!!!

Katie - congrats ony your new baby Heidi, she is adorable. And the mom....let's jut say I want to grab her and run. Would that be dognapping???


----------



## irnfit

Julie, that is too funny! ound:


----------



## Lina

ound: ound: ound:

That picture is TOO funny Julie!


----------



## Paige

Thanks for the picture Julie, I just love halloween, and people with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Julie

One year they had a scarecrow person with big pumkin boobs!I don't know how they do it--but I laugh at the pumpkin mooner every time I drive by!:laugh:


----------



## Amy R.

Kara, thanks for the compliment, and welcome back!! :tea: You were missed!!!!!!!!:Cry: :Cry: 

Julie, that pic is absolutely hilarious. Brightened my day!!ound:


----------



## pjewel

Julie,

That photo is hysterical. I'd love to have one of those at the top of my stairs but it might cause an accident as people drove by. Funny, funny, funny!


----------



## Doggie Nut

A pumpkin mooner.....now that's something you don't see everyday!!:jaw: :becky:


----------



## Julie

pjewel said:


> Julie,
> 
> That photo is hysterical. I'd love to have one of those at the top of my stairs but it might cause an accident as people drove by. Funny, funny, funny!


It certainly does catch your attention---and it seems to have the same effect on most people---you laugh or at least smile!It would be bad to cause wrecks!ound:

I had a birdhouse garden in my flowerbed that people would drive by and gauck at--they often would swerve and hit the curb!Of course no one got hurt,but we sure would laugh!ound:They did that with a garden shed I have too,but I haven't shared that yet-----eace:


----------



## Julie

Doggie Nut said:


> A pumpkin mooner.....now that's something you don't see everyday!!:jaw: :becky:


Oh-----Vicki----you want one don't you?:boink::laugh::boink::laugh:


----------



## Brady's mom

I posted this earlier on the funny hav thread, but it fits into the October Challenge as well. Here are Brady, Freddie and Scudder out on a walk sharing a stick.


----------



## Julie

:becky:Cute Pix Karen!:becky:


----------



## ama0722

Julie, 
You were suppose to moon next to the pumpkins so we had a reference!

Karen- I love that photo... sharing is caring!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

That is such a cute picture carrying the stick. Biscuit does the same thing with the two Bichon & Havanese dogs he plays with. All three of them run with a toy together. Somehow they remind me of the horses in Ben Hur . Teamwork!


----------



## Judy A

Too funny, Julie! I saw this on an email I got recently and thought about doing it in my yard! However, since I work for the school district and I live across the street from a grade school, I thought I'd better not try it! Thanks for sharing.....

Again, I love the three Havs and a stick picture, Karen.


----------



## lfung5

Brady's mom said:


> I posted this earlier on the funny hav thread, but it fits into the October Challenge as well. Here are Brady, Freddie and Scudder out on a walk sharing a stick.


Thanks Karen! I hope this picture counts for me too! I am bad at these picture challenges. I don't know how some of you get several pictures, when I can't even manage to get one!


----------



## Suuske747

As this month is great for long walks if it's a sunny day, today we were lucky with another sunny october day!! 
These are the results  
I'm sure you all will understand that Sierra is now fast asleep next to me after a good bath!! hahaha!!!





and then the reason for bath :


I guess that's inevitable on October walks!! hahaha


----------



## Sissygirl

awe

Sierra looks like she was having a great time!

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Julie

Neat pictures of Sierra!I love how you do your photos of her---awesome!:whoo::becky::whoo:

I do not envy the "clean-up" though--:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

The town closest to us is know as "Home of the Pumpkin People" every October hundreds of Pumpkin people arrive in the town. This year the kids and I decided to join in the fun and try to make some pumpkin people. First we had to go to the pumpkin patch to find the right pumpkins for their heads and corn stocks for their arms and legs. And of course straw for the stuffing. They still need some finishing touches but here they are. Tomorrow we hope to go into town and take some pictures of some more Pumpkin People.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb....superb pics! Amazing subjects!:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip

Those are GREAT photos!


----------



## irnfit

Love the pumpkin pics.


----------



## Lina

Deb those are great pictures of Sam with pumpkins! I love the one of the kids with Sam too!


----------



## ama0722

What a great day for everyone Debbie- the result fun memories and cute photos! 

Amanda


----------



## Julie

I love your pictures Debbie!That town sounds like a fun place to drive around!I'm looking forward to more pictures!Love the pix of the kids picking out just the right ones with Sam's help of course:laugh:
He really looks cool with his coloring in the last picture with all the pumpkins.Even my husband came to look!:hug:


----------



## Julie

In October we do the final mowing with my mulching mower and mulch in the leaves,till there gets to be too many!Here is my mowing helper.......In the last picture Quincy has a smurk on his face---Maybe he knows you guys aren't going to believe he helps


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I just love little Quincy, he is such a doll baby and ever so photogenic.


----------



## dboudreau

Julie, those are great pictures of Quincy. I'm envious of how you can get Quincy to stay any where. :clap2:


----------



## Paige

Great pictures everyone, 

Quincy is adorable as usual, he's the lawnmower man.

Sam is as handsome as can be, love his colors, and your kids are adorable.

Sierra always looks to be having fun, love your collages



Hopefully I will get my halloween decorating done this week and get pictures with the boys.


----------



## Thumper

Sam and Quincy are SO cute!  I'm a little envious on HOW you get them to stay posed like that! 

I was trying to get Gucci to sit still at the Pumpkin patch last night and for the life of me, I couldn't get a decent picture! Atleast, I don't think I did, I had to use DD's camera and havent' had her send them to me yet! lol

Kara


----------



## Lina

Julie, every time you post a picture of Quincy, I just want to squish him! :hug: It's incredible how photogenic he is! And what a willing subject he is as well.


----------



## Missy

That is quite a smurk from Quincy== Just like "I'm in on the joke mom" 

Sampson with the pumpkin people!!!! I love it and your beautiful daughter too debbie. (oh I see your son too now, hiding behind Sam- cute cute cute.


----------



## Julie

Here are a couple more pictures I took of Quincy.......

He looks like my "autumn imp":laugh:


----------



## irnfit

Love the Quincy pics. Looks like he's giving you "raspberries" in that 2nd one. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

LOL!!!!!ound: He's darned precious!

That looks like the PERFECT Thanksgiving table Centerpiece!!! ound: Do it! tee hee.

What a dollbaby!

Kara


----------



## Lina

LOVE those pictures of Quincy! In the second one he's sticking his tongue out like he's telling his mom he's had enough of pictures for today. LOL.


----------



## Lina

So as I promised last weekend, here are the pictures from our weekly Central Park walk. There are a LOT more leaves falling... it's amazing how different it is in just one week! The last picture is just a nice shot I got from Belvedere Castle (can you see the shadow of the castle on the lake?).


----------



## irnfit

Great photos. Love the one of the lake and the reflection in it.


----------



## lfung5

HAHAHA. If Quincy could talk, what do you think he'd say??? He looks so adorable. Once again, it amazes me how he just sits there so patiently.

Lina, 
I can't believe that woman said Kubrick was the biggest havanese she had even seen. I think the average havanese is 10 inches and 10 or so pounds.


----------



## Laurief

Kubrick just blends in with the leaves in the park! What a cutie he is!!

Boy I wonder what that woman would say about the size of my guys!!


----------



## Thumper

Here are a few pictures from this local "Halloween Festival Fair" that we have here locally. It is at a large local farm, they have a Pumpkin Patch, Haunted Mazes and Fields, Haunted Hayrides and a few carnival rides.

I dressed Gucci up and decided the stroller would be a good idea, so I wouldn't have to worry about her getting stepped on, etc. It came in very HANDY! As all the kids dumped off their sweatshirts and sodas on it for me to carry! lol, typical!

The pictures aren't the best  I had to use Daughter's camera because mine is acting up again. Gosh, I have awful luck with cameras! I need to get some recommendations on a new one.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Isn't Gucci such a little princess looking down on the world from her "carriage?" LOL. That's a whole lot of pumpkins for one tiny dog! Nice pics.


----------



## Thumper

Ahhh... I LOVE Central Park and Kubrick is just gorgeous! I bet he is the best lookin' dog there on any given day! 

OH...and I"m posting a "funny Hav Photo" on that thread that might make you all giggle a little! haha.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Laurie and Linda, I totally agree that Kubrick is not that big. Actually there's another Hav in the building I live in that is much bigger than Kubrick and his owner thought that Kubrick was small for a Hav. Maybe since a lot of Havs look very different from each other, it's hard to say what is normal and what isn't. It's all about what you're used to, I guess.


----------



## Lina

Kara, I might be a little biased, but I do believe you're right about Kubrick! LOL.


----------



## Missy

I love Kubrick the big city dog in central park. And Gucci is waiting for the big pumpkin in the pumpkin patch. they are both sooo cute.


----------



## Julie

Lina,
Kubrick is very cute!I really love his coloring--I guess I missed a post about a woman thinking Kubrick is big?I don't know what the comment was--but he looks great to me!If he turns out big or small=it doesn't matter-the love's the same!That's what I'd tell her!And if she was rude--moon her with a pumpkin!:laugh:ound::laughound:


Kara,
Great pictures of Gucci girl and your family!That looks like a fun place to go!Gucci is a very pretty hav..I love the crown and charm...:whoo::becky::whoo:


----------



## Julie

Beautiful picture of the reflection in the water of the castle Lina---that looks like it could be on a travel brochure or a postcard!:great:hoto:


----------



## dboudreau

More Fabulous pictures of Quincy, The fall colors look good on him. 

Kubrick looks like he has so much fun in Central Park. Great pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

What great pictures! I love this thread!

Sam is sooooo cute! His coloring is beautiful.
I just want to steal Quincy he is such a doll! I love his frog bandana.

Lina I wish I was there - Kubrink looks like he was having a good time.

Kara, it's wonderful the festival allowed pets. Gucci looks very regal with her head held high and tiara - cute cute cute. Great family picture - looks like fun was had by all.


----------



## susaneckert

I will have to take the two of ours to the pumkin patch and take more pictures my family ask me why do I buy dogs in Sept and Oct yoda was sept and leah was Oct LOL


----------



## Lina

Julie, yeah I don't really care if Kubrick is big or small... it was just that this lady said he was the biggest Hav she had EVER seen and her tone was just rude. Her Hav was 7.5lbs and tiny. I wanted to tell her her dog was the *smallest *Hav I had ever seen. LOL. But that would have been a lie, though 7.5lbs really is on the smaller end of the average, I think. 

Thanks for the compliments! Kubrick absolutely LOVES going to Central Park and I'm glad you can see that in the pictures!


----------



## Julie

Lina,
She probably has a designer mutt--a havamalt(hav and maltese).ound:
She could have a hava-shi_ too!ound:

Laugh at her---it's the best revenge!Kubrick is a handsome and healthy boy!:whoo:You Go Girl!!!:hug::kiss:


----------



## dschles

This was homecoming weekend at my kids' school. Scout went to the big game and had a great time. Like the rest of us, I don't think he watched much of the game, but he enjoyed all the off-the-field socializing.


----------



## Lina

That's a great picture of Scout! I love the wind blowing the hair out of his face! And the smile on your son's face is priceless.


----------



## susaneckert

Looks like your son did enjoy his self LOL


----------



## Thumper

That's a great picture!!!! I love Scout's football jersey  I bet it was hard for ANYONE near yall' to watch the game with Scout stealing the show, ehh? LOL. I can imagine! You son is super cute, too!

Lina, that lady probably had a mini-hav and obviously doesn't know much about the breed, at ALL. I can assure you, Kubrick is WAYYYY more normal for a Hav in size than hers. There are about 20 or so in the Playgroup here, and most of them are between 8-13 or so, with maybe 10-15% of the dogs in the higher range of 13-20 lbs, and I don't think anyone has a full grown Hav who's weight is under 8 lbs? Gucci was the smallest for awhile, but she's about 9 now. yay! She still skinny, but taller and longer.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Great picture of Scout and your son!What a handsome young man you have there!I'd hate to be you in a few years--the girls these days!WOW!:laugh:Scout looks like he is enjoying the wind blowing in his face!


----------



## mintchip

I hope this counts....... Dry grass+autumn


----------



## Julie

Cute picture Sally!Dried up grass counts in my world!:biggrin1:That's Autumn for ya!


----------



## Amy R.

Yep, Sally, that definitely looks like a Nor-Cal autumn to me! I love their smiles, especially Oliver's! He looks almost human.


----------



## Amy R.

Your son and Scout are both adorable, dschles!


----------



## JimMontana

Lots of good photos from you all!

October *COLOR* and early SNOW in the northern Rockies. Wife with both Havs in bike basket there -- click on photos for larger view. Yes, I know... very small to see dog heads on front of bike there; so I included one closer view. Tully has on a fleece sweater that wife made, for the wind chill. In case you're wondering, during ride they're not half hanging out like that and they're also buckled in. 
Later, we let Minka have the basket to herself and I stuffed Tully into my sweater on my own bike with his head sticking out, and they drew smiles from passersby.  He's 9 lbs now and still "stuffable".

That was over 2 weeks ago in late Sept. with early fall color in Glacier Nat. Park. They had already closed the Going-to-the-Sun Highway through the park for the winter but bicycles and hikers can go on the lower part with NO car traffic! Those of you that have been there remember... that road we're bicycling on switchbacks and it's in that first photo way up above us halfway up the shear mountainside.

Then the last 2 photos are at the stream right in our own back yard of our cabin there, just this weekend and so the gold colors of the aspen and cottonwood are farther along. Our log home is just to the right of those photos.


----------



## Suuske747

Jim those pictures make me droooooooooollllll!!!!!!

My partner and I have been looking into a Canadian Rocky Mountains Holiday in May........your pictures make me want to go more than I already do!!!


----------



## mintchip

WOW GREAT photos Jim!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

No fair Jim....you are in such an incredibly beautiful place....I'm in north Texas....not much going on here that even hints at fall! We are still having temps. in the 90's! Thanks for sharing though....fall really is my fav time of year!


----------



## mintchip

Jim those are calendar shots for sure!!!


----------



## Laurief

Jeez Jim!! I was wondering where you have been! Those pics are great! Thanks for sharing.
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana

Thanks to all you thus far! Appreciate comments.

Suzanne, maybe we should trade... your vacation to Rockies and us to Maastricht!

Laurie, I've been more sporadic while busy. (In more ways than one, LOL.) But I can't stay away.  Job ending soon...

I have a couple more good ones I may post later...


----------



## Lina

Jim, those are absolutely gorgeous photos! I can't believe how beautiful Montana is and I would love to visit one day. I'm sure Kubrick would too.


----------



## Missy

great photos Jim.


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Jim!What a beautiful setting you have there!:becky:


----------



## dboudreau

Jim, you live in such a beautiful part of the world, I don't know how you get any work done at all. The pictures are beautiful, I don't remember if you have answered this question, but what kind of camera do you have?


dschles, Scout and your son are precious.


----------



## dschles

I had to pick up my daughter yesterday from her Brownies troop field trip to the pumpkin patch, and I brought Scout along to get some photos.


----------



## Amy R.

Jim, those are stunning photographs and Minka and Tully are very lucky pups--and adorable.

Love Scout's new photo in the pumpkin patch, so natural!


----------



## Julie

Oh how cute Scout is in the pumpkins!A GS.brownie troop?:whoo:I have a GS too!Mine is older though--she is a Senior (in scouting)this year.:ear:I always perk up when Girl Scouts is mentioned.....:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

I like Scout in the pumpkin patch! We have one here and I might have to take my photo there since in Dallas THERE IS NOT ONE SIGN OF FALL!!!


----------



## Thumper

Doggie Nut said:


> I like Scout in the pumpkin patch! We have one here and I might have to take my photo there since in Dallas THERE IS NOT ONE SIGN OF FALL!!!


That is what I had to do! lol, And I'm way up here in Virginia! Heck, its been close to 90 this week. No leaves...no fall smells...nothing. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I wonder what a buschel of Scouts cost?? Adorable!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

I hope the Oct. challenge doesn't turn out to be "havs sitting among the pumpkins"! Yikes!:jaw:


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> Here are a couple more pictures I took of Quincy.......
> 
> He looks like my "autumn imp":laugh:


Oh, so cute!!!! I love how colorful your Quincy compositions are!!


----------



## Julie

Jane--I'd love to see some more pictures of my main squeeze Lincoln!And Scout too of course!:kiss:


----------



## Julie

Doggie Nut said:


> I hope the Oct. challenge doesn't turn out to be "havs sitting among the pumpkins"! Yikes!:jaw:


Our grocery store is having a contest for guessing the weight of two big pumpkins---I hope I win!My idea is to put Robbie and Quince on them(there are 2)Keep your fingers crossed!:whoo:


----------



## susaneckert

Love the pictures Jim great fall pictures its so beautiful there. 
Scout looks so cute int he pumkin patch how sweet


----------



## JimMontana

Thanks everyone.
And those are great poses of Scout there!
Julie, sounds like perfect pumpkin photo-op.

October is my favorite month here. We go to our place at Glacier every other week and it IS hard to get any of the chores done. And very photogenic, in case you all like.

Debbie, I saw a NovaScotia license plate at nearby coffee shop with a map visible on front seat as we were leaving there Sunday. If they did it, you could too? And we'd love to visit NS someday. My wife is Canadian (Green Card to live here).

Debbie, camera answer: using a Pentax ist-DL digital SLR. My first dSLR, bought in spring '06 but it's already an old model now and I might choose something different now? I adjust color levels slightly in Photoshop/Photoshop Lightroom. Any other photo questions, you could PM me.


----------



## Suuske747

*Pumpkin hunt succesful!*

To me, October is the month to go pumpkin hunting to decorate my frontyard with....I haven't found the "big" one yet, but today I was very succesful with the other ones  So of course we had a trial run on doing a photoshoot  Sierra knew exactly what to do hahaha!!!
The light was awful and Sierra had just been sniffing the wet grass, so her muzzle isn't really neat, but I still think these 4 pictures are quite nice!


----------



## JimMontana

Suzanne, you must be uploading right now because it's funny the photos are appearing one by one -- well, I see 3 so far.

Great photos, good background, I like that framing you did on them, and looks like Happy dog with good smile!


----------



## Suuske747

haha!! yes I am uploading one at a time, have a bad connection! So anything I get done I save immediately!! hihihi!!
Thanks for the compliments!

PS we really could trade holidays!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Jim, I would love to take the drive to Montana, It would take us months because we would want to stop every where along the way. 

I really like the color contrast of the pumpkins and Sierra's color. Very nice.

The Pumpkin People population is growing daily. Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Julie

Suzanne-Those are beautiful pictures!I love them all-but especially the last one with her resting on a pumpkin!How cute!


----------



## dboudreau

Here are a few more pumpkin creatures etc. Sorry Sam isn't in these pictures, these were in private front yards.


----------



## susaneckert

How cute . Wish we had a place that does things like that


----------



## Julie

Debbie--:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Those are so funny!I can not believe they have bumper cars!That's cool!I can see now how the pumpkin "moon-er" would stick out a little!LOL!Keep the great pictures coming!:whoo::clap2::whoo::clap2:


----------



## RickR

We don't have a pumpkin patch, but we do have a pumpkin.


----------



## Julie

I don't think anyone will steal your pumpkin Rick with Max guarding it!He is looking pretty serious!:laugh:

I love that little white toe!


----------



## RickR

Yesterday was Max's 1st birthday:brick:


----------



## ama0722

Debbie,
Can you steal me a pumpkin pig and ship it to Los Angeles? It makes me want to go buy Dora the pig costume and take her photo next to it!!!! I love that your community gets all crazy with pumpkin people!

Amanda


----------



## RickR

hmmm, I thought the pics would be bigger.


----------



## Julie

Happy Birthday Max!Love the party hat!:clap2:


----------



## RickR

Julie said:


> I don't think anyone will steal your pumpkin Rick with Max guarding it!He is looking pretty serious!:laugh:
> 
> I love that little white toe!


Ha, and that's his "happy" look......


----------



## Julie

I wish our town did that too Debbie!What fun and how creative!I can honestly say-I have never saw pumpkin chickens,pumpkin pigs etc.They are really cute.How do they keep the head on?Is there a stake poked into the bottom to keep it attached to the body?


----------



## Julie

RickR said:


> Ha, and that's his "happy" look......


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper

Debbie, great shots!  How clever, we don't see much of that here. Maybe a few scarecrows scattered about, but very traditional ones. lol

Rick..he really does look like he is guarding the pumpkin, and maybe even a little bit 'mad'. lol Cute!

I've gotten that glare before, usually...its right before I brush a mat out! haha.

Kara


----------



## JimMontana

Happy Birthday to Max. I like his haircut.
Wow, Nova Scotians really have a thing for Pumpkin People!

Here's a little more northern Rockies fall color just a couple days ago. First pic: portion of our meadow and gold Aspens.

pic 2: walking our mown path thru our woods, I caught Minka in mid-air if you look close there. Click on pics for larger view.

pic 3: on another walk, in a neighbor's field which wasn't mown for hay this year, so the dry grass is over knee high and over dogs' heads. A forest of grass in their view.

pic 4: okay, NO Havanese in this photo, sorry; but I couldn't resist posting this other view in the other direction, and fresh snow for those of you still in Summer. This is directly opposite direction from the last photo, our fence, a neighbor's field, and the mtns. of northwest Glacier Park. This is our view every day there and from our front porch and out our windows.


----------



## dboudreau

Happy Birthday Max,









I agree with Julie, he looks pretty serious about protecting that pumpkin.

Julie, the people are made with cornstalks tied together and a small hole is made in the bottom of the pumpkin and pushed onto the stalk.


----------



## dboudreau

Great shot of Minka, Jim.


----------



## kgiese

RickR said:


> We don't have a pumpkin patch, but we do have a pumpkin.


Rick,

My Hank looks almost identical to your Max. Hank came from Washington State.

Karen


----------



## maryam187

Just letting all of you know, I love your October pics, sorry I can't contribute.


----------



## Julie

kgiese said:


> Rick,
> 
> My Hank looks almost identical to your Max. Hank came from Washington State.
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen--
Funny in another thread we were discussing there being another Hank on the forum.....I didn't know there was!Do you have a pix you can post along with an avatar picture?We'd love to see your Hank.eace:


----------



## Julie

Fabulous pictures Jim!I so love your setting and your photography skills!I see Minka is clear off the ground!


----------



## lfung5

dboudreau said:


> Here are a few more pumpkin creatures etc. Sorry Sam isn't in these pictures, these were in private front yards.


Holly Pumpkin people! Great pictures guys!


----------



## kgiese

Julie said:


> Hi Karen--
> Funny in another thread we were discussing there being another Hank on the forum.....I didn't know there was!Do you have a pix you can post along with an avatar picture?We'd love to see your Hank.eace:


I only have a couple of recent ones I took with my cell phone, and they're kind of blurry. I will try to get some good ones and post them.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Doggie Nut

Jim, I think you might be in HAV HEAVEN! Look at all the RLH space!!:whoo:


----------



## Lina

These are all great pictures! October is such a great month for pictures!


----------



## Sissygirl

Happy Birthday Max!

Great pictures of Minka and Tully - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RickR

kgiese said:


> Rick,
> 
> My Hank looks almost identical to your Max. Hank came from Washington State.
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen, where in Wa did Hand come from?

Rick


----------



## RickR

Sorry for the duplication of pics, but I'm trying to make them larger than my previous post.


----------



## RickR

just a couple more.....


----------



## kgiese

RickR said:


> Hi Karen, where in Wa did Hand come from?
> 
> Rick


I got Hank from Alderon Farms. I can't remember the name of the town without looking at his papers, but it's south of Tacoma. If you look at their website, Hank's sire is the white & black Hav standing in the chair.

Karen


----------



## Laurief

Happy Birthday Max!! Hope you get lots of chewies & toys!!


----------



## Lina

Rick, I love those pics of Max in his party hat! SO CUTE! Happy birthday to Max! arty:


----------



## dschles

Jim's photos have really inspired me to think about visiting Montana. I've never been there, and it looks beautiful. 

Just wanted to throw out this idea -- Jim, how about starting a Coffee Shop thread about Montana -- with some travel tips -- best time to visit, places to go, things to do. We have no plans for Spring Break (March) yet, but is it still too cold then? (my definition of too cold for Spring Break is if there is snow on the ground, then it is too cold for a vacation -- we have enough snow here in Wisconsin).


----------



## irnfit

Happy Birthday, Max. Max is a cutie.

Karen - When I was looking for my first Hav, I contacted Alderon Farms. The problem was that they were so far away, but their pups were beautiful. Also, they were very forthcoiming with info on their pups and parents.


----------



## Amy R.

I'm just catching up on this thread. Love the Sierra and pumpkin/squash pix. What a beautiful face!

Happy happy birthday, Max, you are a cutie and about the same age as Biscuit!

Jim, how would you like some houseguests?? You live in Paradise! And are a marvelous photographer.


----------



## Amy R.

And how could I forget to mention the Pumpkin People??!!! LOVED that !!


----------



## juliav

Rick,

Max is absolutely adorable and he photographs so well.


----------



## JimMontana

I love Max's brown mustache, and glad you leave it long. 

Amy, Diane, and others... thank you. and if visiting Montana, maybe a Hav get-together? Sorry, Diane, unless you're a skier, March is far too early. Fairly long gray winters here -- well, maybe comparable to your Wisconsin? (I'm from Michigan originally.) March spring break... we often try to escape as sick of it being still winter. But summer and fall in the Rockies are gorgeous. If want tips, could PM me also. 

Jim


----------



## Leslie

Here's Tori discovering the fall leaves in the backyard. She had so much fun playing with them. She would run through them, stop, turn around, hunch down as though she was stalking them, then pounce on them! Once she "caught" one, she'd shake and shake it to be sure it was "dead" ound:


----------



## ama0722

Leslie,
She is just so darn cute! You gotta post some bag pics too!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

Oh Leslie, I just wanna kiss her!!!! She is such a doll!


----------



## Amy R.

OMG, Leslie. I think I keep saying that, but truly I am speechless (unusual! :biggrin1: ). Tori just could not be cuter. With the leaves in her mouth!!!!
She's precious. And I have never seen such a luxurious coat on a tiny puppy. What did Jan feed her? Have fun!!


----------



## mintchip

Adorable
Great photos Leslie!


----------



## Brady's mom

SO CUTE!!


----------



## Leslie

Ok, Amanda...as you requested. Here's a bigger one just for you


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ Her coat _is_ absolutely amazing! It is so plush, it's practically unbelievable. Unfortunately, my photography skills do it no justice... As far as I know she only ate egg yolk and BilJac puppy food.


----------



## Laurief

Leslie, I just smile every time I see Tori and think of what a nice time you must be having with her!!


----------



## Lina

Tori is completely adorable! I love those pics with the leaves. She really does have a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Julie

What pretty pictures of your new baby Leslie!:baby:She is a real cutie-patootie!


----------



## maryam187

Leslie,
Tori is sooo squeezable! Please smooch her for me!


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> Jane--I'd love to see some more pictures of my main squeeze Lincoln!And Scout too of course!:kiss:


I'm working on it! I've loved the pumpkin photos on this thread - I'll have to get some of my guys next to the kids' pumpkins (for size comparison!)

I've been too busy lately, not much time for the Forum.  Things should let up soon, hopefully....


----------



## dboudreau

Tori is precious, Leslie. More pictures please. Everyone!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Jane said:


> I'm working on it! I've loved the pumpkin photos on this thread - I'll have to get some of my guys next to the kids' pumpkins (for size comparison!)
> 
> I've been too busy lately, not much time for the Forum.  Things should let up soon, hopefully....


:whoo:I'll be waiting Jane!:clap2::becky:


----------



## juliav

Leslie,

Tori is just too adorable for words. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Don't you just love to watch them play?? Tori is darling!


----------



## Thumper

Oh my! Tori is destined to be a *star*. No doubt about it. 

She's stunning! I want her!!!!!! tee hee. Now, Leslie...If two gets to be a bit much, well......ahem...just call up auntie' Kara! 

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Leslie,

I am so happy for you - Tori is adorable.


----------



## whitBmom

She is a gorgeous pup and the close up is just priceless


----------



## irnfit

My October challenge


----------



## Thumper

Michele...cute, CUTE CUTE! They are like Yin and Yang. That's a frame-worthy fall picture  My girl would be eating the pumpkin! ound: How on earth you MHS'rs get posed pictures like that is beyond me!? lol

I'm impressed!

Kara


----------



## Lina

What a great picture, Michele! I love Kodi and Shelby! They both look adorable in front of the pumpkins.


----------



## Jane

Great photo of Kodi and Shelby, Michele! Shelby has such a sweet pretty face! I like their expressions.


----------



## Julie

Cute Michelle!Gotta love how they each have one eye peeking out!How adorable!


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Cute Michelle!Gotta love how they each have one eye peeking out!How adorable!


How cute, I didn't even notice that...They are adorable.


----------



## Julie

I always cut off my flower bed in October before Halloween,and pull all my annuals.The marigolds are still very nice--so I wanted to take a picture before they get pulled and burnt.


----------



## Thumper

JULIE!!!!!! That's IT. You are going to have to email me some of your WONDERFUL pictures so I can put Quincy in my Cafe Press calendar, since I'm not sure if the HavForum one will be ready for '08? I guess I should ask Melissa. lol

He should be a MODEL. My gosh, he is SO photogenic, Quincy just cannot take a bad picture!  I love him!

Kara


----------



## Julie

Oh--I have lots and lots of bad ones..........:laugh:

Thank goodness--I have "delete" on my camera!:becky:


----------



## Missy

Tori is just perfect. I love that close-up-- she has that impish expression "what are you lookin at?"


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh these October pictures are adorable! Leslie, your baby Tori is just so stinkin' cute! She has the most gorgeous coat. Michele- I *love* Kodi and Shelby with the pumpkins. They have that "windblown" look that I so love on Havs. And Julie- What can I say about Quincy that hasn't been said. That boy is *the* most photogenic Hav ever! You take such wonderful pictures of him. How you get him to pose so beautifully is a wonder to me. Great job, everyone! :thumb: :clap2:


----------



## Lina

Julie what a great picture of Quincy! I love your Marigolds... too bad they can't be there year round.


----------



## Sissygirl

He's a cutie! Love the marigolds.


----------



## judith

julie, not only do you have a beautiful dog, you also take great photos and have a green thumb!


----------



## Jane

Julie said:


> I always cut off my flower bed in October before Halloween,and pull all my annuals.The marigolds are still very nice--so I wanted to take a picture before they get pulled and burnt.


Oh my goodness! What a beautiful photo of Quincy. I hope you don't mind, Julie, but I'm using your photo as my computer's desktop background for the week (I like to change mine frequently). I LOVE Quincy! He is just too much!!


----------



## Thumper

I know...right?

Julie, You should just compile your favorite pictures of Quincy and make a calendar and sell it on Cafe Press or Amazon! He's a star!! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

What a beautiful shot, Julie. He is so photogenic.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Julie are you sure you aren't an undercover photographer??? Great shot of your little flower child!


----------



## dboudreau

:clap2:Very Good Julie :clap2: You have such great ideas for photos. :clap2:


----------



## dboudreau

Went out yesterday to play with the camera. This one turned out pretty good.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, that's more than pretty good! I love that shot of Sam! Beautiful.


----------



## mintchip

Great shot Debbie!


----------



## irnfit

Nice shot. Sam is beautiful!


----------



## Laurief

What a gorgeous dog Sam is!!


----------



## Julie

:hug: I want to just squeeze that handsome Samson! :hug:
What a great looking guy and beautiful background!The trees are turning!Ours has just started to in the past week or so...we had a cold snap,so it probably helped!Debbie-you take gorgeous pictures!:clap2:More please!!!!


----------



## Missy

I love Sam!!!! what a beautiful shot with all the trees turning. They are his colors. So Debbie, when are you going to get Sampson a little baby Delilia? aren't you about due for number 2?


----------



## dboudreau

Missy said:


> I love Sam!!!! what a beautiful shot with all the trees turning. They are his colors. So Debbie, when are you going to get Sampson a little baby Delilia? aren't you about due for number 2?


Thanks everyone. I have so much fun with Sam. I think I'm over due for a little Delilah. I may have some news by Christmas time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Debbie cant wait to hear that news - Samsone & Delilah - that would be too cute!!


----------



## Missy

teee heeee. Debbie, I was just pulling at straws... I am so excited!


----------



## irnfit

Debbie, that's not fair. December is 2 months away. We can't hold out that long.


----------



## dboudreau

irnfit said:


> Debbie, that's not fair. December is 2 months away. We can't hold out that long.


Sorry.....tee hee .... but I have to wait too.......:baby:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, love your newest pic of Sam....glad to hear MHS has struck again!!:whoo:


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer in the leaves*

Here are some pics of Beamer at the cottage this weekend!
He needs a good grooming!!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pics of Beamer in the beautiful fall leaves! It's nice to know someone is experiencing FALL!!


----------



## Lina

What great photos of Beamer! He is so pretty! I love how white he is... even if he is in need of grooming. 

That last picture by the fireplace looks very cozy and inviting. Can I snuggle with Beamer? :hug:


----------



## Thumper

Beamer is SO darling! I'm a fan  I love all the fall colors you are having at the cottage! Gorgeous! Atleast fall is SOMEWHERE! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Cute Beamer MaN!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

awww beamer is so adorable. fall leaves and curled up by the fire!!!


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Ryan, Beamer is sooooo cute.


----------



## Leslie

I love the pics of Sam and Beamer. Does it get any better than fall color and havs??? I don't think so! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I love the pictures of Beamer too Ryan!Boy he looks sharp with all the pretty leaves on the ground.....we just have some icky old brown ones  

The fireplace looks like a good place to curl up in front of on an autumn night!Beamer has the perfect spot---now where's his couch?:laugh:


----------



## irnfit

Love the pictures of Beamer in ther leaves. It's been too warm here, so our leaves are still on the trees. Can't wait to get some shots like that myself. (Not looking forward to the cold, just the leaves :biggrin1: )


----------



## Amy R.

Ryan, what great pix of Beamer. Autumn in a bottle! Magical. He' s just adorable.


----------



## Julie

:bump::boink: We need more pictures!!!!! :boink::bump:


----------



## whitBmom

Ooooh, I love the fall pictures and your furry babies look so gorgeous


----------



## marjrc

I am sooooooooo behind!!! :jaw: 

I see there are about 15 pages of posts I still haven't read/seen, so hold on. I'll be with you as soon as I can!!! lol


----------



## marjrc

Well, I did it! I started this morning, but had to stop until just now and was able to get through all the posts and see such BEAUTIFUL photos from so many of you!! WOW!! Great job everyone.

I love the flying Minka pic, Jim and those shots of your surroundings are simply stunning. Debbie, Sam looks too funny with all those pumpkin people around - as if he isn't quite sure what to make of them. lol I really like that last one with the colors behind him. Quincy, the stud, is ... well..... a stud!! Simply gorgeous boys you have there, Julie! Love Vince's avatar! I totally agree with Kara's suggestion, btw. 

Leslie, I am thrilled to see pics of your little Tori. These are the first ones I've spotted now that she's home with you. Exciting! She looks identical to Ricky at that age. His coat was the silkiest and glossiest Id' ever seen. It changed though and he now has some woolier and wavier parts. Still love the bugger though! 

Gucci girl is a star and I love to see her amidst all those pumpkins. Cute! Sierra's photos are beautiful!!! I LOVE them all, Suzanne!! Great job with them. 

Max looks adorable. Ricky has that reddish brown 'stache too and I actually like it. Cute boy!

Oh my. Ryan, I love those pics of Beamer!! What beautiful colors you have there and the dark light and contrasts in the pics, well.... they're gorgeous!

Michele, that is just too sweet! I, too, love the wind swept look on a Hav and Shelby's got it down pat. lol Love the eyes barely peeking through. Kubrick is too cute! I just love his big, fat tongue poking out and yet you can hardly see his eyes. lol That pic with the shadow of the castle is VERY nice, Lina!

I hope I didn't forget anyone, but I did see all the pics since over a week ago and am so very happy that this is a popular thread! Those of you that don't have the "typical" fall season with falling leaves, changing colors and brisk, cold days can think of other ways to portray what this month means to you and your Hav. Please try to submit pics! There is likely no such thing as a bad Hav pic around here! lol


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty's fall photos:
These were taken in Valley Center, CA at Bates Nut Farm. They have a very nice pumpkin patch and when we are out in California in October, we always take the kids. It was very windy that day, so Dusty is a little windblown. She had also spent the previous six hours in her crate in the car on our way out from Arizona, so she was glad to be free! My favorite is the last shot of Dusty and my son in the wheelbarrow.


----------



## irnfit

Great pictures of Dusty. Love the one in the pumpkin patch and the one with your son. So cute.

Dusty looks like she has that cottony coat like Kodi does. Hers is a lot longer and fuller though.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great pics....I love your Dusty!


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures of Dusty, I like the one with her hair straight up in the air. Too cute!!


----------



## Paige

Great pictures everyone..

Quincy looks stunning as always..he can come sit in my flower bed anytime..

Sam is gorgeous, and what great news..he's getting a girlfriend.

Beemer is so handsome, he looks so cozy by the fire..

I love Dusty's spike hair do, 

I just love looking at how creative everyone is and all the places you go..thanks for sharing.


----------



## micki2much

OK I know waht skeevy means. Is it a eastern word or an Italian word? My mom always used this, so I always thought it was an "Italian thing"


----------



## micki2much

Oh BTW - those 3 are soooo cute riding with "Dad"


----------



## Lina

What great pictures of Dusty! My favorites are the one in the pumpkin patch and the one with the spiky hair! :rockon:


----------



## Missy

Dusty is awesome!!! they all are.


----------



## Paige

Here's my boys with our halloween decorations


----------



## Paige

Here's them seperately


----------



## Lina

Paige those are great! LOL. I love the one of the three of them in your cemetery!


----------



## Missy

Oh Paige, they are soooo scarwy!!!!! cute cute cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Paige, your little ghouls are frighteningly adorable!


----------



## Beamer

Holycrap?! you really go all out for halloween eh?! wow... i wish i had the patience to do all that! I bought 2 pumpkins the other day..lol

Ryan


----------



## juliav

I love Dusty's picture, she is such a just a ball of fluff. I love, love, love double coated, fluffy haired Havs!!!  

Paige, your boys are just too darn cute. You have some serious Haloween decorations!!! I live up in the hilly area and we never get any trick or treaters, at least not in the last 20 years.


----------



## Julie

Love the pictures of Dusty with the pumpkins...every single one of them!What a beautiful day you had as the sky is just as pretty as can be in photo1.I got a big kick out of the wind blowing her hair straight up!How funny--and your timing was perfect too!:becky:

Paige--well you have some of the best looking lil' spooks I have seen!Your decorations are scary--but I don't think it will prevent a "hav'snatching"! Be Carefulound:Great pictures!

:whoo::clap2:Keep posting the pictures!:clap2::whoo:


----------



## dboudreau

Wow Paige, you really go all out for Halloween. Anthony was looking at the pictures with me, his comments - " monster...really... scarrrry" It's hard to write like a three year old talks. Great pictures.


----------



## Laurief

Paige -that is so funny! I love the pic of the boys - they look so great!! We have the same lighted skulls along our walkway too!!


----------



## dboudreau

These aren't Havanese's but they are Sam's "brothers", I thought this made a neat picture.


----------



## Laurief

How beautiful Debbie - wow those tree colors are gorgeous!!


----------



## Paige

Beautiful picture Debbie...Have you and Julie been going to the same photography classses.


----------



## Lina

Debbie, that really is a gorgeous picture! And with the cats in the shadow it's very halloween like since they look like black cats.


----------



## irnfit

Great shot of the cats. No fall colors here yet. It's still in the 70's.


----------



## ChristineL

Such great pics everyone! I just got back today from a month-long holiday in Europe and am looking at the adorable pups in their autumn finery. 

It's spring in Australia right now, and I am planning on trying to take some pics of Buffy and Kahlua tomorrow that are spring related.

Kara - regarding a good camera, I swear by the Canon Ixus range. My current one has been dropped from a metre onto concrete and I also fell on it while I was snowboarding and only managed to hurt myself - the camera seems to be made of something indestructible, and it also takes fabulous pictures. 

Christine


----------



## Missy

Debbie, I love the photo of your cats looking out that spectacular window and longingly at the fall trees. (meow, wish we could climb those!!!)


----------



## marjrc

Ooooooooo, love the pics of windswept Dusty! She's just so cute with all that poofy hair. I love them all, esp. the one of her sitting in the patch. Colors are gorgeous!

Paige, how adorable! Your boys look so serene sitting on the porch. So obedient. Though I'll bet they're just thinking of the next RLH they're going to do and Nigel is no doubt trying to come up with ways to outrun big bro Preston. lol Preston's pic is so beautiful!! He looks a lot like Debbie's Sam and so regal and proud. Beautiful boys! Love the decorations. Guess we should be putting ours up this coming w/e.

Julie, you and I are going to have to quietly 'hav-snatch' while Paige isn't looking. Of course, if you bring Quincy along, he'll likely get snatched as well. just warning ya! 

Debbie, that is a stunning photograph! It is awesome, in the true sense of the word. So glad you shared that one with us.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Debbie- The cats looking out of the window make a wonderful picture. Paige, your boys are so adorable. I love you Halloween decorations, but the Havanese in them are the cutest!


----------



## Paige

MaddiesMom said:


> Debbie- The cats looking out of the window make a wonderful picture. Paige, your boys are so adorable. I love you Halloween decorations, but the Havanese in them are the cutest!


Thanks, maybe I should put them out on Halloween, sometimes I have kids that are scared to come to my house, they could cute it up a little.


----------



## Paige

dboudreau said:


> Wow Paige, you really go all out for Halloween. Anthony was looking at the pictures with me, his comments - " monster...really... scarrrry" It's hard to write like a three year old talks. Great pictures.


That is so cute Debbie, it's been along time since I had a three year old living with me, they are so cute at that age, still sweet and no talking back.

We love Halloween at my house, it's our favorite holiday..We have be known to all dress up to hand out candy.


----------



## Leslie

Dusty's hair straight up is so funny! I love it!

Paige~ How do you get the 3 of them to sit so nicely. Not to mention, all looking at the camera at the same time??? That, to me, is amazing in itself! Great pics!

Debbie~ The cats in the window is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Deb, love your fall picture with your cats! Makes me wish I could just do a "Samantha nose twitch" and be there right now! Basically we are having NO FALL right now......boo hoo!:hurt:


----------



## Thumper

Paige, WONDERFUL PICTURES (See..I cannot HELP myself, sorry! LOL) OMG...TASC! JD! CIHTB? hehe.

I hope someone gets the acronym above 

You DOOO go all out! Yikes!!!!! I just go buy candy like 3pm on 31st! ound: I bought a pumpkin, but Gucci ate it!!!?!!! :suspicious: I'll send all the disappointed kidlets to your house 

Oh..and I love the cat pic! WOWEE!! Gorgeous.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Peter pretty much says it all about what October is like here. It was in the 90's today. Right out my back door is a cement patio that gets direct sun all day and the dogs are on strike about burning their feet trying to get to the grass to cool their pads off.


----------



## JASHavanese

marjrc said:


> Hey Marie! My b'day is the 4th! We are 5 family members that have b'days in October so it's a fun month usually.


 :frusty: 
Uh oh. My MIL's birthday present is sitting in the back of my SUV and should have been mailed last week. Now I need to figure out whether to call and fess up or order her a dozen roses that will get there on her b'day and use this as a Christmas present. Darnit!


----------



## mintchip

You have our usual "October" weather......we would like it back


----------



## Lina

Jan, Peter is such a cutie! I love that "action" shot of him coming towards the camera. It makes me want to squish him!


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> PETER PETER PUMPKIN EATER!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO...a few days ago, I'm upstairs getting dressed and I notice my sidekick is nowhere to be found! She's INTO something, I can *feel* it. I come downstairs and she has pulled my daughter's pumpkin off the fireplace mantle and is eating it! LOL, Atleast she has the sense to not eat the skin with the sticker face on it. SO...I did cut some pumpkin skin OFF for her and washed it off real good and let her have at it AGAIN, since it was already ruined. lol, who KNEW that NO PUMPKIN IS SAFE IN THIS HOUSE? ound:


Oh my, she really likes pumpkin. That's too funny. I wonder how much she would have eaten if you hadn't caught her?


----------



## JASHavanese

Laurief said:


> Yea, our fall leaves are not down yet either, QUOTE]
> 
> Mine either. I had my 2 oak trees cut down so no mo leaves! :whoo: We don't have a color change here but I got to see it once in my life in Virginia. Wow is it pretty.


----------



## JASHavanese

casperkeep said:


> Here is a picture my husband and I took today. We decided to grow our own pumpkin. She was not too sure when I was having her stand on it. This is my favorite time of year. We are having a Fall Party in a couple of weeks and we are going to feel our garden up with pumpkin's so that the kids can paint them!!!! I hope you all enjoy the picture!!!!


Megan, that's one huge pumpkin!


----------



## JASHavanese

casperkeep said:


> I only have one husband!!!!!!!


Not me, I guess I not only believe in MHS but DHS too.


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> WOW October 1st and I'm already late. You guys are just to fast. Here is Oliver with a few friends-


Oliver looks like he's smiling


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> I took these pictures yesterday, but it's what I like to do in the fall: Go to Central Park. So, here's a warm (70 degrees) fall day in Central Park.


Oh how neat. I've never even been to New York and would love to see Central Park.......in the summer


----------



## JASHavanese

mintchip said:


> You have our usual "October" weather......we would like it back


We're getting a cool front tonite and going down to 89 tomorrow but next week they saw we're going to get a cold blast and can't figure out if our nights are going to be in the 50's or 40's. They bounce back and forth each day so we'll see. Oops, scratch that, I just turned the weather channel on. We're going down to high 70's in the day, low 70's at night. I think the weathermen take a dartboard and throw a dart and whatever temp it lands on, that's what they say our weather will be. It's almost 11:30 at night and we're down to 81 right now.
And I'm stingy about my warm weather


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> Jan, Peter is such a cutie! I love that "action" shot of him coming towards the camera. It makes me want to squish him!


He's love the squish  He got held a lot of the day and loved every minute of it. He's such a love bug.


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> These aren't Havanese's but they are Sam's "brothers", I thought this made a neat picture.


Wow, what a great shot!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

reece said:


> Here's them seperately


Paige, they are darling!


----------



## JASHavanese

DAJsMom said:


> Dusty's fall photos:
> These were taken in Valley Center, CA at Bates Nut Farm. They have a very nice pumpkin patch and when we are out in California in October, we always take the kids. It was very windy that day, so Dusty is a little windblown. She had also spent the previous six hours in her crate in the car on our way out from Arizona, so she was glad to be free! My favorite is the last shot of Dusty and my son in the wheelbarrow.


I love Dusty's hair up in the air! All the pictures are darling!


----------



## JASHavanese

JimMontana said:


> Then the last 2 photos are at the stream right in our own back yard of our cabin there, just this weekend and so the gold colors of the aspen and cottonwood are farther along. Our log home is just to the right of those photos.


<sniffle> Seeing those mountain pictures makes me miss home  I used to go up in the mountains in So Ca every week and hike around.


----------



## JASHavanese

Lina said:


> So as I promised last weekend, here are the pictures from our weekly Central Park walk. There are a LOT more leaves falling... it's amazing how different it is in just one week! The last picture is just a nice shot I got from Belvedere Castle (can you see the shadow of the castle on the lake?).


I love reflections on a lake. What great shots! What is Belvedere Castle?


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Here are a couple more pictures I took of Quincy.......
> 
> He looks like my "autumn imp":laugh:


GREAT pics Julie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Amy R. said:


> Here's another shot of Biscuit in the Halloween garland. I bought it at our new local pet store. They have a lot of fun and tempting things! It has tiny spiders all over it--maybe you can see them better in this close-up. I love the garland and he doesn't mind wearing it, unlike the costume, in which he freezes and refuses to move, LOL .


Biscuit looks so cute!


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Heidi is simular to the way Emmy was colored as a baby~ Emmy is considered a sable irish pied. Although now all her sable is silver.
> Here is a pic of Emmy as a baby~ and one of her just last week.


What a BEAUTIFUL color change! I just love the silvers and blues.


----------



## Missy

> Paige, WONDERFUL PICTURES (See..I cannot HELP myself, sorry! LOL) OMG...TASC! JD! CIHTB? hehe.


let's see Kara, Oh my god, they are so cute, Just dolls, can I have them both? Hmmm paige has three-- that must mean "can I have them bytheway?"

but I ditto all of the above Paige.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, Belvedere Castle was built in the 1870's on the highest point in Central Park. It was built as a mini castle. It is now run by the CP Conservancy as a nature museum.


----------



## Julie

Great picture Debbie!What a gorgeous tree,and a perfect opportunity to get just a great photo!Love it!

Paige--Debbie could teach me all about picture-taking,if I could just get to Novia Scotia!She has already helped me alot(our secret,ya know?)LOL!


----------



## Amy R.

Paige, amazing pix. How on earth do you get them to sit so still?! Love your decorations!


----------



## Paige

Okay Debbie, I want the same photo tips you have been giving Julie..because I love all pictures of Sam and Quincy..

I don't have trouble getting them to stay where I put them..they usually do what I asked of them, although they were unsure when I put them in the paddle boat.

I will be waiting to hear from you Debbie...:ear: :ear: ..I need photo tips.


----------



## Julie

Oh Paige-----:laugh:
She told me specific things about my little camera she found out for me!The best tip?Angle the camera slightly pointing kinda up to help avoid those scary eye-lights.....It really helped!Debbie is very good at photography...but you seem to take very pictures yourself!.Lots of photographers on this site......I can't get over some of the absolutely gorgeous pictures I've seen on here.:clap2:


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> let's see Kara, Oh my god, they are so cute, Just dolls, can I have them both? Hmmm paige has three-- that must mean "can I have them bytheway?"
> 
> but I ditto all of the above Paige.


LOL! You are TOO good, Missy. I think the B was for Boys  Since she's always referring to them as "the boys"...I like the acronyms. haha.

Sheesh......5 pm already? Time to order pizza! tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Thumper

Jan, Peter is adorable! I love his expression and his COAT! Wow.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Oh no------I missed a picture!Jan-----:sorry:
Peter is just adorable!What a handsome man he is!:kiss:


----------



## Paige

Peter is so cute and he has the eyebrow thing going on:eyebrows:


----------



## Lina

Michele thanks for answering about Belvedere Castle!


----------



## mintchip

reece said:


> Okay Debbie, I want the same* photo tips *you have been giving Julie..because I love all pictures of Sam and Quincy..
> 
> I don't have trouble getting them to stay where I put them..they usually do what I asked of them, although they were unsure when I put them in the paddle boat.
> 
> I will be waiting to hear from you Debbie...:ear: :ear: ..I need photo tips.


:ear: I need some too!!!


----------



## dboudreau

You guys are too kind, but I thank you anyway. Most of my pictures are luck and timing. For every good one I have hundreds of crap.

I do have a good camera that really helps, and great models to play with. 

I steal alot of ideas from Julie, she has such a creative eye. 

Paige your certainly don't need any tips from me, we need tips from you.


----------



## dboudreau

Today was Sam's bath day. Here are a couple of pics of a Freshly bathed Sam, oh sorry about the kiddy porn. I couldn't resist taking a picture of my helper. Some battles are not worth fighting. It was an unusual 70' today. I'll edit it out if you like.


----------



## Missy

Don't you dare edit it. Very beautiful of sam and adorable of your little helper. yeah 70 degrees!!! supposed to be in the 80's here tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

Those are awesome pictures Debbie.Samson is just a handsome sexy hav!:becky:Funny pix of your little guy!They have such cute hiney's when they're little.....:laugh:


----------



## havaluv

Cute cute CUTE! I don't know which I like more, the gorgeous fluffy dog, or the darling little bum! :laugh: Adorable, both!


----------



## Beamer

Ok, thats weird! i have the same birth mark on my butt to!! hahahaha.. Don't worry, that is one picture i will NOT be posting.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie

Come on Ryan :boink: we want to see your birthmark!:boink:


----------



## Lina

What adorable pictures! Sam and your son both look very cute! 

haha! I have a birthmark high up on my leg that looks like it's almost on my butt... and it looks very similar! I won't post a pic of it either, Ryan! ound:


----------



## ChristineL

Here are my pics of the girls in spring, since I'm in the opposite season 

Buffy is in the flower pot and Kahlua is rolling in the crab apple blossoms.

All of the fall pics are so so cute! I love all of the Havs tucking into pumpkins.

Christine


----------



## irnfit

Christine, they are beautiful!!!!!!

Debbie, with those two subjects, you can't take bad pictures!


----------



## Lina

Christine, those are gorgeous pictures of your dogs!!! I think I am in love with Kahlua! She has such a gorgeous coat and eyes!


----------



## Julie

:clap2:Great Pictures Christine!:clap2:I wish our season was Spring-Again!I'm not liking the cold that's just around the corner!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Kara wrote: *"Paige, WONDERFUL PICTURES (See..I cannot HELP myself, sorry! LOL) OMG...TASC! JD! CIHTB? hehe."*

My guess is: Oh my God... Take a short cut! Just dive! Can I have that bitch?

Well???? Am I close???!!

LMBO ! 

Now, now, Julie - it's NOT that kind of monthly challenge. We'll save the hiney birthmarks for another month, whaddy a think? LOL

LOVE the pics, Debbie. Sam is absolutely beautiful. I dont' think you'll be needing to edit that cute butt pic until your son figures out you've posted it here for all the Hav world to see. You've got a few years yet......

Christine, your pics are gorgeous! I totally fall in love with Kahlua every time I see her. What beautiful girls you have!

I suppose I should get more pics of my guys too, eh? The month is almost over!! :jaw:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here is a beautiful fall day in Northern California (Vacaville to be exact).
Here are Roxie, Stella and Daisy enjoying the park~~~


----------



## Cheryl

I finally have a dog posted in the challenge. My photography skills are very limited so thank you to Katie for posting this.


----------



## dboudreau

Christine, Buffy and Kahlua and beautiful. I wish it was spring here too. Not looking forward to the icy cold weather.

I think I move to where Katie is. Love the palm trees. Nice and warm.

Thanks for you comments guys, I'll leave the hiney in for now.


----------



## Julie

What a beautiful setting Katie and Cheryl!I think I need to move!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Now, now, Julie - it's NOT that kind of monthly challenge. We'll save the hiney birthmarks for another month, whaddy a think? LOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> ound:That would be a pretty interesting month wouldn't it Marj?LOL!:becky:ound:


----------



## irnfit

I know it doesn't look like October, but I swear I took it today. There was Dogs in the Park at Old Westbury Gardens. It is the Phipps Mansion (shipping people) built in 1906, with magnificent gardens. The event was sponsored by the humane society, info booths, lectures, etc. Anyway, it was almost 80 today, just a great day. There was a cute little grouping of pumpkins with mums, hay bales and corn spikes, real fall looking. We wanted to take a nice Oct pic there, but all the dogs were peeing on it, so this is where we ended up...Lexi, Kodi and Shelby. (sorry this was so long)


----------



## Julie

:clap2:What a great pix Michele!The weather looks beautiful!Love the bench!:clap2:

what a cute little weiner dog too!I love those dogs......:becky:


----------



## catlieber

*a BEAUTIFUL FALL AFTERNOON*

i WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO CATCH eMMA WATCHING GOLFERS .. 
tHE DAY WAS MAGNIFICENT ...


----------



## Lina

I love the fall colors in the background! I can't believe Emma can watch golf... I would think it would be very boring for her.


----------



## Julie

How funny is that?I bet she is going to get her own hole in one ,one day!Cute shot!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann

I think my hubby wants to go live with Emma so he can have a golf course in his backyard.


----------



## irnfit

Emma was probably waiting for a ball to come sailing her way. :biggrin1:


----------



## catlieber

*Emma as a golf spectator*

The funny thing is , is that so far she doesn't bark at the golfers ,, She seems rather intrigued by the golf carts If she is like her mom and dad she just likes to watch others play golf . :lalala: We live on the 12 th tee box for the longest hole at this course, So we are continually hearing a lot of explatives. 
So far Emma hasn't repeated any of the things she has heard!!! :nono: :nono: 
It was a beautiful day... I am glad I caught her enjoying the game as well!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> Jan, Belvedere Castle was built in the 1870's on the highest point in Central Park. It was built as a mini castle. It is now run by the CP Conservancy as a nature museum.


I got curious so I read some history about it. It sure has been through a lot. I keep saying that one of these days I'm going to go to New York and wind up going to California, New Orleans, or Florida instead. I've got to get up there and see the sights.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Jan, Peter is adorable! I love his expression and his COAT! Wow.
> 
> Kara


Thanks Kara. He starts showing in February. My mantra has been PLEASE HOLD TOGETHER.


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Oh no------I missed a picture!Jan-----:sorry:
> Peter is just adorable!What a handsome man he is!:kiss:


Thanks Julie.


----------



## JASHavanese

reece said:


> Peter is so cute and he has the eyebrow thing going on:eyebrows:


I haven't had a hav with eyebrows before so his coat really interests me. He's got the Belton gene in him so he'll get some black streaks on his back. We'll see what he does


----------



## JASHavanese

dboudreau said:


> Today was Sam's bath day. Here are a couple of pics of a Freshly bathed Sam, oh sorry about the kiddy porn. I couldn't resist taking a picture of my helper. Some battles are not worth fighting. It was an unusual 70' today. I'll edit it out if you like.


Sam's a doll. LOL cute butt too. You must live in a place that neighbors aren't 5 feet away from you


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> Come on Ryan :boink: we want to see your birthmark!:boink:


Yeah, come on, show it!! I'd like to see the different tattoos people have too.


----------



## Jane

JASHavanese said:


> I haven't had a hav with eyebrows before so his coat really interests me. He's got the Belton gene in him so he'll get some black streaks on his back. We'll see what he does


Lincoln is a b&w particolor belton - he has black streaks all over, but mostly on the back of his neck. It is funny to see his "spotted" skin....if he were shaved, he'd look like a dalmatian in certain spots!


----------



## JASHavanese

ChristineL said:


> Here are my pics of the girls in spring, since I'm in the opposite season
> 
> Buffy is in the flower pot and Kahlua is rolling in the crab apple blossoms.
> 
> All of the fall pics are so so cute! I love all of the Havs tucking into pumpkins.
> 
> Christine


What darling pictures!! Can I come visit? We're going to get cold here in a couple of months. I wouldn't mind missing winter


----------



## JASHavanese

MopTop Havanese said:


> Here is a beautiful fall day in Northern California (Vacaville to be exact).
> Here are Roxie, Stella and Daisy enjoying the park~~~


What a great way to enjoy the day Katie!!


----------



## JASHavanese

irnfit said:


> I know it doesn't look like October, but I swear I took it today. There was Dogs in the Park at Old Westbury Gardens. It is the Phipps Mansion (shipping people) built in 1906, with magnificent gardens. The event was sponsored by the humane society, info booths, lectures, etc. Anyway, it was almost 80 today, just a great day. There was a cute little grouping of pumpkins with mums, hay bales and corn spikes, real fall looking. We wanted to take a nice Oct pic there, but all the dogs were peeing on it, so this is where we ended up...Lexi, Kodi and Shelby. (sorry this was so long)


Great picture, great day, great dogs. Wow what a day!


----------



## JASHavanese

Jane said:


> Lincoln is a b&w particolor belton - he has black streaks all over, but mostly on the back of his neck. It is funny to see his "spotted" skin....if he were shaved, he'd look like a dalmatian in certain spots!


Ban has the Belton gene and has the spots with black hair coming from them. Here's a picture of her wet where the black really shows and a picture of her dry where they barely show. It's hard to believe it's the same dog.


----------



## havaluv

Wow! It's hard to believe that's the same dog! So cool, thanks for posting the pics. She's so beautiful!


----------



## RickR

Here's Paula and Max, playing in the leaves.....


----------



## Beamer

*Beamer with pumpkin*

Here is a shot of beamer outside the house..


----------



## Lina

Jan, it really is hard to believe that Ban is the same dog wet as she is dry! What a difference!

Paula and Max look really happy together amongst the fall colors! 

Beamer is so cute, Ryan... I think he wants to know why you're taking a picture when he has his leash on. LOL.


----------



## Thumper

Aww! Beamer is SO cute  He looks like he's ready and waiting to go for a walk? Like...."hurry up, Dad...let's GO". lol

and Great pic of Max and Paula......you are lucky to have "Fall"! I think we are skipping it here in Virginia this year! lol

Jan, I can't believe that is the same dog!!!!! You jest!?! lol That's not Bandit! lol

And Kodi and Shelby look great , they always take great pictures, too!

Kara


----------



## irnfit

All the dogs look so great in the fall colors. Beamer is a handsome little guy.
Love Max and Paula pic. 

Jan, love Ban's color change. Shelby is a belton, also. It's so cute to see all those spots on her pink skin.


----------



## Julie

That is hard to believe that is the same dog Jan----wow!I've never seen anything like that before!How cool!

Love the colors in your picture Rick of Paula and Max!Such beautiful leaves...and it makes them really pop!:clap2:

Ryan-Beamer is such a cute guy with his pumpkin!Love his tail!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane

Great photos, everyone! I love that one of Beamer next to his pumpkin!!


----------



## ama0722

Everytime I see the fall leaves, it makes me smile. I miss them! Max looks very happy with Paula rolling around in the leaves!

Okay, Beamer is clearly saying, put down the camera and grab the leash and get to walking!


----------



## Sissygirl

This is Sissy on her lazy fall afternoon - enjoying outside.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Marie, Sissy is beautiful! She has an incredible coat....so lush! She looks relaxed!


----------



## Leslie

*Stop and smell the flowers*

Tori decided to stop and smell the flowers in the middle of her RLH. I thought the fall leaves all around her allows it to fit nicely in this thread


----------



## Laurief

She is so cute I can barely stand it!!! Leslie, you deserve this treasure if anyone does! You must be in heaven.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Laurie. You're right, I am in heaven :biggrin1::angel:


----------



## JASHavanese

havaluv said:


> Wow! It's hard to believe that's the same dog! So cool, thanks for posting the pics. She's so beautiful!


Thanks Shelly. SHE thinks she's pretty too. She'll do anything I ask as long as I call her pretty


----------



## JASHavanese

RickR said:


> Here's Paula and Max, playing in the leaves.....


Oh my gosh, someone has to RAKE those leaves!! I love the picture though.
We just had 2 oak trees cut down because I got sick of raking 19 bags of leaves every couple weeks.


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> Jan, I can't believe that is the same dog!!!!! You jest!?! lol That's not Bandit! lol
> 
> Kara


Nope, I'm serious, that really is Bandit wet and dry. Amazing, isn't it? These havs of ours do the strangest things with their coats!


----------



## JASHavanese

havashadow said:


> Thank you, Laurie. You're right, I am in heaven :biggrin1::angel:


:hug:


----------



## Thumper

JASHavanese said:


> Nope, I'm serious, that really is Bandit wet and dry. Amazing, isn't it? These havs of ours do the strangest things with their coats!


I have never seen anything like that!  That's "magic"!!!!!

I guess Gucci looks a bit creamer/blonder when wet, but from black to white? That's pretty extreme! lol

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Thumperlove said:


> I have never seen anything like that!  That's "magic"!!!!!
> 
> I guess Gucci looks a bit creamer/blonder when wet, but from black to white? That's pretty extreme! lol
> 
> Kara


For a while she looked kind of dirty gray because it was thin strands of black mixing with the white. After she won Best of Breed once, she wound up standing next to a bleached out white toy poodle. Oh boy did we learn to stay away from them in the group ring! Bandit looked like a waif next to that dog! Her coat is growing back and since we don't plan on breeding her for a year I was thinking of putting her back in the ring as a special just for fun. That girl loves the show ring and walks in and just tells the judge to hand her the ribbon. When she loses she figures the judge made a mistake and pretends she won anyhow. She's quite a girl LOL


----------



## Lina

I love Sissy's pic! She looks like the epitome of a lazy day! 

Tori is absolutely adorable. Great pic!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Marie and Leslie!Sissy looks like she just owns the day!Leslie-little Tori stopping to smell the flowers?How sweet!That girl is learning her "life lessons" early on!


----------



## marjrc

_"The funny thing is , is that so far she doesn't bark at the golfers ,, She seems rather intrigued by the golf carts If she is like her mom and dad she just likes to watch others play golf . We live on the 12 th tee box for the longest hole at this course, So we are continually hearing a lot of explatives. 
*So far Emma hasn't repeated any of the things she has heard*!!! "_

****** Oh, that is too funny!!!!!! LOL

Love all the latest pics! Nice to see the sun shining in all the them. 
I've been very neglectful with my submissions this month, but I just have no time! ARGH ! Days need to have way more than 24 hours, don't you think? 

*REMINDER -------- *Only 6 more days to this month's challenge!!


----------



## mintchip

Any hints for the November challenge:ear:


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Here are a few pics of Heidi enjoying her first time in the grass. We had beautiful weather here in Northern Cali~~
She loved crunching thru the leaves!


----------



## maryam187

OK, I see you didn't need my 'invitation' to post in the October Challenge :laugh: Great pictures of her&her beautiful markings.


----------



## Lina

She is just too cute! I love her little tail sticking straight up in the air!


----------



## Julie

What a cutie!She just looks like such a healthy little squirt.....cute!Adorable lil' Heidi....:hug:


----------



## juliav

Heidi is just adorable. You just want to hug and squeez and kiss her.


----------



## Lina

Chilly October days means snuggling under a blanket!


----------



## havaluv

Oh my...what stunning pictures of Heidi in the grass!! She's a beauty, what a stance! The light is gorgeous in those too!


----------



## Missy

Adorable Heidi. Also adorable Kubrick.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Kubrick is a DOLL~ I love his coloring!


----------



## marjrc

Such pretty and bright pictures of your pups, Katie and Lina! Love seeing Heidi again. She's beautiful!

I love that quilt Kubrick is under, Lina. Gorgeous colors!

*Any quick ideas for November's challenge before I post it on Thursday? Please post any suggestions here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1405

I will try and get Melissa to make the "Ideas for Future Challenges" thread a sticky.

You will have to ignore the two 'sticky' threads that are for October and November challenges for LAST year! I will also ask Melissa about changing those....... 

Thank you to everyone who made this thread another success with your beautiful October photos of your Havs! It is always so much fun to see them and to see what you all come up with as a response to the challenge. Way to go forum members!!! *


----------



## CinnCinn

Rocky & Rudy at The Cascade HavFest. I posted these on another thread, but thought they'd be good here too. Sorry, I don't have very good Fall pictures yet. I'd better get busy.


----------



## havaluv

Aaawww....Kubrick is so stinkin' cute! I like that blanket too, Lina!

And Rocky and Rudy!  Adorable in the pumpkins!!!!


----------



## Leslie

What cute pups, Katie, Lina and Cindy!


----------



## Julie

Adorable Pix of Kubrick Lina!How cute snuggled up in his blanket1We've had some cold nights here already----a light freeze. Bet he is a nice snuggle-buddy!:becky:

Adorable pix of Rocky and Rudy!I love them!They just looked so thrilled:laugh:Rudy looks like he even has a smurk!Cute!


----------



## irnfit

Katie, I showed my daughter the pictures of Heidi, and she was drooling. She said "now that's a beautiful puppy".

I love Rocky and Rdy in the pumpkins - too cute.

Lina, Kubrick is precious in his blankie.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh my Kubrick is a cutie as always...I love those snuggle days! What an adorable baby Heidi is! Thanks for sharing! Can't leave out Rudy & Rocky.....two happy little pumpkins!


----------



## Lina

Cindy I already commented on those pics of Rocky and Rudy, but I still love them! So cute. 

Thanks for all the compliments on Kubrick and the quilt! My mom made that quilt for me, though I was the one that picked out the fabrics to go in it.  I will pass on the compliment from all of you to her.


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures!!!!!

I can't believe how big Heidi is now, boy she sure is growing. What a beauty.

Those pumpkin pictures are too cute. 

Kubrick is a doll. I know I've missed a few, sorry. 

Can't wait to see what Marj has up her sleeve for us next.


----------



## mintchip

Great photos everyone!!!


----------



## Julie

Here are a few more fall photos....We had a cold snap and our leaves turned here.They are beautiful now and falling fast!The grasses we will cut off and re-seed next year!


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful Julie!


----------



## mintchip

Julie I love your photos!!!
Please share your tips with us!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Beautiful shots of Quincy, as always!


----------



## Lina

Julie I love that last shot of Quincy! He looks beautiful.


----------



## havaluv

OMG! Quincy is ADORABLE! He's just beautiful! Great shots, Julie!!!!


----------



## Paige

I just love going through and seeing all the gorgeous havs...Quincy is the man...Kubrick is so cute...Hedi is so pretty..just love rocky and rudy..

For any I missed they are all so adorable.

Thanks for sharing pictures of your havs in their world..


----------



## ama0722

Okay this fall challenge, has been really hard for me in Southern California! Dora was outside with me as I was carving a pumpkin so here is the best I could do. I do have to rub it in that I was in a tank top and shorts last night doing this. Dora was so cute jumping up and down. I gave her a piece or two of raw pumpkin and she was thrilled!


----------



## Havtahava

ama0722 said:


> I do have to rub it in that I was in a tank top and shorts last night doing this.


LMHO! Welcome to California again! Granted your weather is much warmer and nicer than mine, but I still had to laugh when I read that.

I haven't joined in on this challenge, but just glimpsed at this last page and Dora made me smile, so I had to comment. She's adorable and that pose is fabulous!


----------



## Jane

Amanda, I like your Hav-a-pumpkin photo!! 

Julie, as always, I am in love with Quincy. My favorite is the last one - his expression is just so KISSABLE!!!


----------



## Julie

Very cute Pix Amanda!I love the hat!That does make me a little jealous--your tank top and shorts!We had a light frost,and nights are commonly in the 30's-40's.I think I need to move.....


----------



## Lilly's mom

Julie said:


> Come on Ryan :boink: we want to see your birthmark!:boink:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Julie

ound:Katrinaound:
It would be an interesting photo challenge huh?:laugh:


----------



## Lilly's mom

yes it would.:clap2:


----------



## Paige

Julie said:


> Very cute Pix Amanda!I love the hat!That does make me a little jealous--your tank top and shorts!We had a light frost,and nights are commonly in the 30's-40's.I think I need to move.....


I'm with Julie.....Dora looks so adorable..I just love the hat...

I'm jealous too...it's gotten cold here, our nights are cold like Julie's...I keep telling hubby..I need to move...it gets too cold here.


----------



## Missy

Dora is an adorable Pumpkin pie. Ok rub it in! you deserve the thrill since this is a new experience for you!!!


----------



## dboudreau

I sure agree with everyone, Dora is precious!


----------



## ama0722

Thanks everyone, she is not only adorable but best of all patient. My maltese would have jumped out of the pumpkin and bit my throat if she could, lets just say she was less than thrilled with the activity. I even had turkey in my hand and she blew me off!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Great picture of Dora! 

She's a cutie!


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, love that pic of Dora. That hat is just too cute.


----------



## marjrc

Sally wrote: *"Julie I love your photos!!!
Please share your tips with us!!!!"*

Her tip, Sally, is that she has Quincy as a model!!! That's it! lol He seems to be the easiest dog to photograph. O.k...... there's Dora who will do anything her mommy says, as well as Paige's boys. All wonderful models!! And we get to benefit. 

Amanda, that is A*DORA*BLE !!! Great photo!

ALL wonderful October pics, everyone!


----------



## whitBmom

Love the Halloween picture of Dora - the hat is so cute!! Enjoy the warm weather Amanda - it is getting colder where we are


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> Sally wrote: *"Julie I love your photos!!!
> Please share your tips with us!!!!"*
> 
> Her tip, Sally, is that she has Quincy as a model!!! That's it! lol He seems to be the easiest dog to photograph. O.k...... there's Dora who will do anything her mommy says, as well as Paige's boys. All wonderful models!! And we get to benefit.
> 
> Amanda, that is A*DORA*BLE !!! Great photo!
> 
> ALL wonderful October pics, everyone!


I don't have him trained not to give me that "spooky eye" that my camera just loves!It is so frustrating.....no matter what I did,I kept getting those.I have alot of great pictures,if you don't look at Quincy's eyes!ound:Is it my camera?:frusty:


----------



## juliav

Julie,

I think some cameras have the red eye reduction mode or button. What I found works for me is not using the flash.


----------



## Julie

Julia--
Yes Mine has red eye reduction,and I get that either way(on or off):frusty:I'll try to change the flash setting....maybe that will help!Thanks!:hug:


----------



## juliav

Changing a flash setting is a great idea, let me know if it works. 
In any case I think Quincy is an absolute doll and I just love him (with or without the red eyes!)


----------



## Julie

Thanks Julia:hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, I *love* Dora's pumpkin picture! She is adorable.


----------



## Amy R.

Wow, I missed so many great pix.
Look at cute little snuggly Kubrick. Are his eyes really that amber color that they appear to be in all his photos?


----------



## Amy R.

Quincy and Dora are stunning, too! Awesome photography and gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Jane

Here is a photo of Lincoln and Scout with their pumpkin!


----------



## Lina

What a great picture Jane! I love the pumpkin with the paw mark! And Scout's big smile is so cute! Lincoln looks like he is smirking at your camera. LOL.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Lina! 

At first, Scout was trying to EAT the pumpkin. We had to pull him off of it!!


----------



## Lina

Jane, I guess Lincoln really was smirking then! But at Scout not you. :laugh:


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Jane, I guess Lincoln really was smirking then! But at Scout not you. :laugh:


I think you are right, Lina! Lincoln does smirk a lot at Scout's "puppy antics."

Usually Lincoln just watches Scout barking his head off at things like birds and squirrels....Lincs feels those aren't really worth getting all excited about...

But tonight we had a 5.4 magnitude earthquake near here - and Lincoln barked to alert us. Scout was clueless


----------



## Havtahava

That's a really cute and creative photo, Jane!


----------



## Julie

Now there's a "hunk"!:hug:Lincoln:hug: Gosh,he is a cute cuddly guy!I love his look!You are very clever......a paw print pumpkin?How clever!Scout is very handsome too----:becky:


----------



## mintchip

Jane that is a great shot


----------



## ama0722

A paw print pumpkin with 2 hunky havanese... Dora's dream!!!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief

two cutie patooties!!!


----------



## juliav

I just love all the pictures!!! Here's one of Bugsy all ready for Holoween.


----------



## ama0722

Bugsy looks so cute and way more grown up in that photo! So is he white or cream? Not sure which photo is the best light!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit

Bugsy is so cute- I just want to kiss that face.


----------



## Laurief

What pretty coloring onBugsy- was that scarf his costume?


----------



## Paige

Here's Preston with his favorite "Gothic Girl"


----------



## juliav

Thanks for the compliments guys. :kiss:
Bugsy is a cream Hav, although depending on the light he may look white. What Bugsy is wearing is not a bandana and not a costume, but a tee-shirt that doubles as a costume. This way he can actually get some wear out of it. I just couldn't resist it. :eyebrows:


----------



## juliav

Paige,

Your Goth Girl fits so perfectly in your well decorated front yard. You really go all out!!! I never get any trick or treaters in my area, too many hills to climb, I guess.


----------



## Julie

Bugsy is really cute.He sure is growing up.Wow!I like the variations in his coat!

Paige,your Goth Girl and Preston fit in perfectly in your front yard decor.Looks like she had a great time!Of course Preston is just as handsome as ever!:hug:


----------



## ama0722

Paige, 
I think Preston should have had his dyed to match!!!

Amanda


----------



## Amy R.

Julia, I _love_ the new picture of Bugsy and your new avatar. He is beautiful, really beautifully groomed, and his coloring is much like Biscuit's. Bugsy has a particularly expressive, sweet face.

Paige, you are so creative, great pic!

Julia, we had over 30 trick or treaters (they discovered our street a few yrs ago, it's a cul-de-sac & flat, a novelty for Mill Valley).


----------



## TnTWalter

*OK so I'm a wee late...but*

here are my trick or treaters....

Winston's wearing a build a bear Colt's Jersey....couldn't find the spider hat I had for him...

He loved helping me hand out treats while kids went with a neighbor....went out to greet each trick or treater...then when daddy came home from work Winston went with the family to houses...a neighbor even had a treat waiting for him! :biggrin1: He's quite popular!

Sorry...photobucket wasn't working...had to find alternative....


----------



## Leeann

Welcome home Trish, How was Vaca?
Where is Winston's picture?? your teasing us, we need to see that cute little guy in his Colts Jersy..


----------



## Paige

Bugsy looks so adorable.
Scout and Lincoln look like they are ready for some treats...

Where's Winston??


----------



## TnTWalter

*Sorry it's big...*

I tried to resize...spending 10 minutes finding an alternative photo upload place, trying to resize....that's long enough. LOL.

Vacation was FANTASTIC.....hard to be back in reality although we all missed WINSTON.

As far as his vacation at my brother's house....He kept pooping in their house. He would go outside and then come right in and poop. LOL.  So he spent lots of time in their kitchen. My brother started walking him after we talked about halfway through the trip and he was much better. Poor Winnie is used to getting multiple walks plus we have a fenced backyard and they do not. Beyond that, Winston and Pepper had a blast. Hopefully I'll have pictures to post for Nov challenge. They fought over his little bed instead of sharing the great big bed I brought. When I picked him up he kept kissing her goodbye. Too cute.


----------



## Lina

Trish, what a great looking bunch of kids, human and furry ones! 

I'm glad your trip went well! Did Winston keep up with his potty regression when he came home or was it only for your brother? LOL. It sounds like he had a good time, though!


----------



## ama0722

Trish,
You stole the challenge with the adorable children background again <BG>

Welcome back!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc

Great Halloween pictures, Julia, Paige and Trish!! It's never too late for these fun Fall and Halloween photos. 

If you click on Trish's pic, it leads you to the site where it is uploaded and it's in a nice size that you can view w/o having to scroll up and down. Clear photo too! It's so nice to see the kids all dressed up and Winston seems to fit right in. Are they all your kids, Trish? Nice looking bunch!

Paige, I love the gothic girl costume!! Nice to see Preston again. 

I think Bugsy is adorable!! What a sweet face!


----------



## TnTWalter

*Sorry guys...I was able to fix it...*

Yes they're my human kiddos. I think they're precious [most of the time]. :biggrin1:

Winston pooped the first day home in front of me....I FREAKED and it FREAKED him out. He learned quickly. I think he was in a new environment and they just kind of took him out and brought him right back in...plus they have nice fluffy carpet everywhere and we mostly have hard floors on main level. :biggrin1:they didn't let him linger nor did they walk him. So it was a learning experience for them. LOL.

And everyone's furbabies are so cute in their halloween get-ups and props. It's good to be back!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Welcome back Trish.....so glad your vacation was a success! Your crew is eye candy!


----------



## Sissygirl

Trish,

That is a great picture. Looks like everyone was having a great time!


----------



## Laurief

I hope I can still post here, it is fall related, and I love the pic. 
This is Lily outside with her "stick"


----------



## irnfit

She is so cute. Love the new avatar and signature pics.


----------



## Lina

Lily is adorable. I love the picture with her stick!


----------



## marjrc

Great new pics, Laurie!! Lily is adorable!! 

Of course, you can keep posting pics here! I almost did the same, but then realized I didn't have any recent pics of the boys outdoors at all.  There's hardly a leaf left on most trees now that we've had a week of strong winds so guess that's it for now.

Love the new avatar!


----------



## Missy

I love Lily with her leafy stick!!!! she is so sweet.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Missy - I love all the outdoor pics of my guys, they look so much cuter in good light!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I know, we are long into November, but our leaf piles are still going. Brady decided to take advantage of some of the neighbors leaf piles on our walk this morning. Needless to say, he is a mess now!


----------



## Laurief

Where's Brady???? Such a big pile of leaves!!! I love that cutie - hey wait a minute - is he in a SWEATER????? I thought that was against the rules - lol


----------



## Missy

What great pics of Brady!!! he's a dogs dog!!!


----------



## Julie

I love the last pix Karen of just his head peeking out of all those leaves!How cute!


----------



## juliav

I just love the pic of Brandy playing in the leaves - too cute!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

Laurie,
I forgot to comment on how great Lily looks! Brady is wearing a coat, not a sweater silly. Coats are allowed on cold days Needless to say, I keep buying more and more coats. It wasn't even that cold today, but I decided he needed to wear it.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Laurie...hijacking to ask about Lily's puppy cut...*

do you do it? Any advice and more pics? Is it on the puppy cut thread? I'll look through it....

I'm getting very close to chopping Winston's hair. I did just give up and cut the yucky red hairs from tear stains around his eyes.

Thanks.


----------



## Lina

That last picture of Brady is just TOO cute. Love it!


----------



## Laurief

Trish, Linda Fung is the best to ask about how to cut it.She did a demonstration for me, and I just went with it!! She should do a utube video. I figure, it is only hair, it will grow back. I am, happy with how it turned out though. Thanks.


----------



## marjrc

some more fall pics....... big boy Ricky and little guy, Sammy. 

This was during a walk yesterday. We've had a few flakes, once, but no more than that - PHEW ! Cold and sunny these past couple of days, which I like.


----------



## Julie

Oh my goodness Marj........flakes?As in snow flakes?Tell me it isn't so!:faint:I hope it stays north---way north!


----------



## Lina

Marj, snow flakes are NO fun! It's incredible but at least here in New York it felt like we went from summer to winter overnight... fall just did not exist. It was 75 degrees one day and then 40 the next. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Brady's mom

Marj,
I love those boys!!


----------



## Thumper

Great shots, Marj!!! 

Snow? Eeks! Its too early for snow! lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187

Cute pics Karen and Marj!


----------



## Missy

more cute pics Marj. but SNOW- we were just thinking moving to Canada sounded good (after watching michael moore's Sicko) but don't know if we could deal with even more snow than we get here!!! I guess Paris will have to do...


----------



## marjrc

Well, Missy, it depends on WHERE in Canada you'd like to move to. Some places out in B.C. are warmer than most northern U.S. states! lol

Yeah, flakes... but it lasted all of 10-15 mins. and didn't even stay on the ground. It all melted as it landed so not to worry....... yet ! We're to get mild and wet temps here all week, but I'm not complaining!!


----------



## irnfit

They were predicting flurries here, but it warmed up a little, if 45 is warm. We're expecting some rain this week. I am ready for the Bahamas now.


----------



## Hannah

*Teddy's leaf pile*

It's alittle late, but we got our first frost over the weekend and all these leaves fell over night, I knew I had to get a good picture of Teddy.


----------



## irnfit

Teddy is adorable. Love the leaf pile. I still don't have too many leaves here. It's back in the 60's for a few days, then back to the 40's for the weekend.


----------



## maryam187

Hannah, YAY, you did post a fall picture here, very sweet your teddy bear!


----------



## Leslie

Beautiful fall pic of your baby!


----------



## ama0722

Hannah,
Very cute, it took me awhile to realize you must have 2 havs! I thought wow, he lost his color with the hamster and gained it back!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

What a cute picture of Teddy.He is sure colored pretty.....


----------



## marjrc

Hannah said:


> It's alittle late, but we got our first frost over the weekend and all these leaves fell over night, I knew I had to get a good picture of Teddy.


CUTE!!! What kind of tree is that? I dont' recognize the leaves.


----------



## Hannah

Hi, it's a Catalpa tree, I might have spelled it wrong, but that's how its pronounced. The leaves don't come out in the spring until June either.


----------



## Missy

Better late than never...this has been sitting in our camera for a while. Remember when there was grass....


----------



## maryam187

Missy, thank you for the thread revival, now I have an excuse to post very recent pics of my little love running on the grass/dry leaves :whoo:


----------



## maryam187

Just a few more, cause I think he looks so darn cute on these! Sorry...


----------



## maryam187

Oops, scusi, here they are...I hope...


----------



## Missy

Oh Maryam. Pablo is such a love. I am truly envious that those are recent pictures. DH has been snow blowing the entire back yard just to see grass (and so the boys can play and do their biz)


----------



## irnfit

Missy that pic is great. It almost looks like you placed each leaf one by one. Oh, and we've been lucky - we still have grass here.

Maryam - Pablo is too cute. He looks like he is full of fun.


----------



## maryam187

We've been lucky too I guess, even though I think it's too warm even for northern NC, I enjoy the 'fall temperatures in winter' but it just doesn't seem right...scary rather.


----------



## Missy

Michele. you still have grass in Long Island? we have to move!!! we have mountains already and it isn't even officially winter til tomorrow.


----------



## Lina

Missy, that picture is adorable! It looks like a postcard.

Maryam, Pablo is just such a cutie! I love how it looks like he is having so much fun running towards you!


----------



## havaluv

Missy, that picture is just beautiful! I love the way the leaves look and such a great face shot. 

Maryam..OMGoodness, Pablo is so disgustingly cute...I just want to squish him...in a good way!


----------



## Jane

Missy and Maryam, I loved the photos of your boys. I just want to give them a big kiss right on their muzzles!! (I'm not a licker yet....) :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!!! Pablo's flat as a crepe (French pancake) right now and probably dreams of his leaves, LOL.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, I feel for you. My Mom was in Boston last week during the storm and never got out of the house for a week.


----------

